# Gloves Down Balls out



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

So this is my first workout in my new journal. I had to make a new one because the lack of consistency in the last one. As everyone who reads this knows I am super busy in the inseason with ball. I have decided to dedicate myself to 3 days at the least to the gym. I now have a new training partner as well, so things ought to go well. Weight right now is 210.2lbs. Bf is hoovering around 14%.

Last 2 journals were   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/66280-about-time-i-nutrition.html http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/74787-about-time-ii-training.html 

Total Body

Dynamic Warmup

Bench
135x10 (2 sets)
225x10
235x8
245x6
255x4
275x3*I waited until I was completely recooped here. 
RI-For the most part was around 60-75 seconds

SLDL
135x10 (2 sets)
225x10
245x12
315x8
325x6
345x4
RI-90 secs

Supine Rows
BWx10 (2 sets)
BW+1 platex10
BWx90x8 (3 sets)
RI-60-90 secs

Lunges Plus Curls
40lbs. Db'sx40 (I only curled them for about 8 reps and proceeded to lunge the next 32 lunges without curling, This was for 3 sets)
RI-Full Recovery (Suckin air bigtime, and hurting bad!)

Shrugs
200x10 (3 sets)
RI-20-30 secs

Core
Hypers
10 (3 sets)
RI-30 secs
Tempo-5/1/1

Decline Plate Crunches
15 (3 sets)
RI-30 secs

Static Streched

Workout time75 mins

SPENT!!!!!!


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Just sent out an email to a potental employer. I am no waiting on this chiro thing, I want to see what other people have to offer. But this kind of thing makes me soooo nervous. I am not the best with new people.


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2007)

Neither am I, I dont think.  Some teachers said I have a gift with people.  These teachers were NOT the ones in high school, so maybe I came out of some shell...I feel like I am still in there though.


You did core after your workout?

I keep picturing something else...whats a Supine Row?


----------



## goob (May 29, 2007)

Nice workout DD.  Ass kicking start to the new journal, start as you mean to continue.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2007)

goobs right, awesome workout man...I think the Supine Rows are laying on the ground and you pull yourself towards the bar on a Smith machine or rack isn't it? if thats what they are they're a good exercise.


----------



## MCx2 (May 29, 2007)

Wow, 75 minutes would kill me. Awesome as usual DD!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

I was confused about the title of the journal.    I was hesitant to come in here since I thought maybe it had to do with the way you were dressed.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I was confused about the title of the journal.  I was hesitant to come in here since I thought maybe it had to do with the way you were dressed.


 
 

Yeah, you might want to change that....


----------



## Gazhole (May 29, 2007)

Hey, DD!

Looking good 

Nice SLDLs and Supine Rows especially.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother DD, Best wishes on your future dreams my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 29, 2007)

Ouch. Gulp.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Damn nice workout and interesting title...


----------



## vortrit (May 29, 2007)

Balls out, hugh?


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Its a nice little saying our team has.....urgh, I like it.

Thanks for the encouragement guys. 

Akira supine rows are laying under a smith machine bar and pulling myself upto it. Pretty tough actually, espcially weighted.


----------



## vortrit (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its a nice little saying our team has.....urgh, I like it.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement guys.
> 
> Akira supine rows are laying under a smith machine bar and pulling myself upto it. Pretty tough actually, espcially weighted.




I used to actually do those all of the time. The smith is good for something!


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I use the smith for those and shrugs and thats it!


----------



## Mista (May 30, 2007)

75 mins with 90 second max RIs, nice one.


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

Most of the time I was fighting off the urge to puke. My RI's between each exercise were not anywhere close to 60 seconds .


----------



## Gazhole (May 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I used to actually do those all of the time. The smith is good for something!



Lol, thats exactly what i thought when i started doing them. Finally the smith isnt a waste of good metal.


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Balls out, hugh?



As long as it's not "Pants down, balls out" I think we're safe.


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its a nice little saying our team has.....urgh, I like it.



I saw this thread floating around under the New Posts link, but I thought it was something from the Sexual Health forum...

That's a damn fine workout, man!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2007)

Heya D -

Any word back from Jim?  If I see him today, I'll mention something to him...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> As long as it's not "Pants down, balls out" I think we're safe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2007)

Who's your workout partner ??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its a nice little saying our team has.....urgh, I like it.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement guys.
> 
> Akira supine rows are laying under a smith machine bar and pulling myself upto it. Pretty tough actually, espcially weighted.



also known as body rows...use to do them with my circuit work they are killer!


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

*Pylon* I havent heard anything back. I would appreciate if you said something.

*DOMS* Thanks brother.

*YM* On this day my cousin was there to help along. 

*Iain* I cant see that video. URGH..

*Total Body (Vert Upper and lower)*

*Incline Press*
185x10
195x10
205x8
215x6

*Stepups*
135x10
145x10
155x10
165x10

*Pullups*
bwx18
bw+45x10
bw+65x7
bw+65x5

*Deadlift*
225x10
315x10
365x6
405x2

Core
*Planks*
bw+45x2 mins
bwx90x1 min (2 sets)


*Cable Crunches*
100x10 (3 sets)

Static Stretched

Workout time-2 fuckin long!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice step ups DD!

Deads are fucking awesome too!

What were the RIs for all that?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 1, 2007)

DD that's some serious incline pressing. Seriously.

And I can't imagine having one of my employees on my shoulders while I'm climbing steps. 

Youse a bad mutha!


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

*Gaz* RI-was full recovery....also so I didnt puke!

*Repro* My stepups were easily the best I have did, plus I was wobbly as hell!!!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 1, 2007)

Planks are the devil, especially with added weight.  Good job D!


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey DoubleD! Great looking workout there. Although .. if you were wobbly as hell on those step-ups maybe you shoudl reduce the weight a bit? I've always done my step-ups (be it barbell or DB) with a weight that I was generally wobbly with, just becuase I felt if I used a lower weight I wasn't feeling it in my legs .. however the other day I decided to lower the weight and really focus on keeping my hips straight, driving my body up with the leg that was on the bench and going as slow as possible on the eccentric. Certainly felt alot better!

How's training those clients of yours going? Getting some good experience?


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah Tom I thought about it, but lower weight is to easy....so I will just be careful for now.

So guys we played Friday, Saturday, and today. 

Friday night (league game)
Won-22-3 (5 innings)
I went 4 for 4 (0 homers)

Saturday (Tournament game)
Game 1
32-19 (Won in 5 innings)
I went 4 for 4 (1 homer)

Game 2
Lost 13-12 (we played like ass, worst game of the tourny, but thank god it was a 2 dayer)
I went 2 for 4 (1 homer)

Game 3
28-9 (Won in 5 innings)
I went 3 for 4

Sunday (Tournament day 2)
First Game
Won 28-15 (Won in 5 innings)

Second Game
Won 28-16 (In 5 innings)
I went 3 for 4

Third Game (We have to beat the same team 2 times)
Won 27-9 (5 innings)
I went 4 for 4

Fourth and final game 
Won 24-8 (played all 7 for the first time since our loss)
I went 3 for 4 (with a grand slam)

Heres my thoughts on the tournament:

Day 1 we lost that game because our pitcher (my brother), couldnt throw a strike and we gave up 8 walks in the top of the 7th and we let them score 10 runs which gave them a 1 run lead and we couldnt scratch out 2 damn runs!

Day 2
We kicked the shit out of everyone! Completly dominated! We hit back at the final teams pitcher and they had a bitch fit, so what did I do? I drilled him right in the shoe (Not on purpose). Then the final batter of the top of the 7th hit a screamer right into his glove, they were pissed. But hey we were the ones taking home the pot at the end of the day! I am fuckin drained!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 4, 2007)

good job on the tourney Double D...3 days of playin ball is definitely tiring!


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

I got 2 more games tonight!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 4, 2007)

crazy - that many games in a little over a weekend

but if you enjoy playing ball, which I'm sure you do, its still a good time tired as hell or not


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

I need to get some weight training in though! Just no time right now!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

Lol! no wonder youre beat, thats a lotta ball playing!

Great results though! Hows the elbows handling it?


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Elbows feel good, shin splints feel good, hand feels good. Just got some sore hips! But our team account is 200 bucks richer so I am happy!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

High Five!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2007)

God Damn man that is alot of ball.  Shit you must be drained.

I had a double header yesterday, and the humidity just killed me.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

I am praying for a rain out tonight, but doesnt look like I will get that lucky. I want to weight lift tommorow, but I may wait until weds. I want to recoop! I am beat!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Keep it going strong D! We gotta lift sometime.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Would be cool. Have to wait until the winter months though. I am sure I maybe a bit slender then. I have been dropping weight pretty quick. I am down to 202 last I checked a few days ago. Who knows....I am not really losing strength though. Not yet atleast. Right now my main goal is to maintain!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 4, 2007)

I need to go take a nap- just looking at all those games you played makes me sleepy...zzzz


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Then I had to go to work that night as well. I was dead tired! I was just happy with my production! There was guys there in much worse shape than me!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

My goodness if it isn't Johnny Freakin Ballgame!!! Awesome stats my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Archie

Decided not to play last night. I will get a workout in tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

You played more games in a weekend than I play in a month.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Well atleast you're taking some time for yourself instead of playing (for the one night anyway)


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

*Trips* I do play a ton. My workouts suffer badly in the summer!

*Dontstop* Good to see you here. Well I have to get a workout in tonight. I dont play again until Friday!


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh a nice little break! I only work twice this week so I'm utilizing my time off like you are.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

wow your nuts LOL...now where the hell is the workout


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

I feel your pain with regards to summer training! 

I started lifting weights again as a sort of sideline, but now im seriously thinking of giving up rowing in order to prioritise lifting a bit more!

Man, i must need my head looked at!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

*Dontstop* Breaks are where its at!

*DB* I gotcha one.

*Sam* Glad to stopped in. You wouldnt give up rowing would you? Its seems like its your passion! 

*Upper A*

*Bench*
135x10 (2 sets)
225x10
235x8
245x6
255x5
drop set-135x10

*Supine Rows*
BWx10 (wide Grip)
BW+75lbsx8 (wide Grip)
BW+90x6 (Neutral Grip) (2 sets)
Drop Set-BW+10 (Neutral Grip)

Tri-set, metabolic work
*Scap Raises*
25x10 
*Diamond Pushups*
10 (Max effort, so it was almost like power diamond pushups)
*Shrugs*
225x10
*2 times through

*DB Curls 1 arm at a time*
40x10
Drop
30x10
Drop
20x10

*Decline Crunches*
25x20 (2 sets)

*Workout time* 40 minutes


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

awesome stuff man. good to see your back at it, intense as always, after a few days off


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, i thought 'its a right old party in ere', thought id drop my 2c in!

Yes, i might stop rowing, or cut back at least. You see, its so easy to love rowing in the summer, when everyones froliking by the river, in no hurry to leave, having a few beers, etc. And how much that love turns to hate when there's an arctic wind from the North, you're soaked to the skin and you've still got 10k to row before you get home!

BTW - im loving your shrugs! I just progressed from 16kg up to 20kg for shrugs last week! (whats that, 44lb compared to 225lb) Now im embarrassed!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

You shouldnt be embarassed. Your suppose to be young and pretty not big and bulky....so with that said I think your doing just fine!

Oh and thanks scarface!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey man, workouts are looking good. What are your stats? And out of curiosity do you know what your bench/squat/deadlift numbers are?


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Over the winter
Squats-450x3
Deads-445x1 (sad, but true)
Bench-335x1
DB Row-175x3


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL that deads gotta come up D. Your row like a mother man.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I do row alot of weight. Whenever last year started I could only row 110lbs for 8 reps, since I have really kicked ass in that department. I attribute that to westside! 

Thanks B


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2007)

how are you weighting your supine rows?  weight vest?


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I lay down and my partner puts it on my chest. Its awkward, but not to bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do row alot of weight. Whenever last year started I could only row 110lbs for 8 reps, since I have really kicked ass in that department. I attribute that to westside!
> 
> Thanks B



You should be a submission fighter lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Speaking of fighting.....

I saw a guys brother in the bar 3 weeks ago. He said this and that about his brother (me and his brother hate each other).....soon enough it will happen, soon enough.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey D have you eve rplayed DDR?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

I want to see a bar fight where someone is picked up and slid down the counter...like in Bugs Bunny etc


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

DDR is for homo's


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Obviously I havent since I dont know what it is.....

I have yet to see a bar fight like in the movies.....


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

"Dance Dance Revolution"


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

DontStop said:


> DDR is for homo's



Have you ever played it that is the most fun ive ever had doing cardio.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Playing sports are fun ways of doing cardio...and i dont have to pay to do it


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Playing sports are fun ways of doing cardio...and i dont have to pay to do it



So did you play it?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

I attempted it. 
Then I spotted Big Buck Hunter and almost immediately jumped off of DDR to go play.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah I cant see me dancing, ever.....


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

*pats on back*


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Well I can dance, but just not well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I can dance, but just not well.



same here lol...get some drinks in me, but then I usually couldn't care less that I don't dance well, but then again all I need is some cute girl grinding with me and its all good


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Unfortunatly....if a cute girl grinds on me it would end in divrorce...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

..oh, well then thats a different story...scratch that..


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> ..oh, well then thats a different story...scratch that..



I got a workout on the last page, but this journal has had alot of chit chat here lately.


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2007)

Sweet lord those Supine rows are brutal!

Great stuff DD.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Goob.....well guys I will be gone for 5 days....feel free to whore my journal.....


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2007)

Where you going????


----------



## KelJu (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn, supine rows + 90, thats insane. I get a workout from just bodyweight. I'm glad I saw you doing those, it reminded me that I need to be doing supine rows.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I got a workout on the last page, but this journal has had alot of chit chat here lately.



my bad, sorry man...and thats an awesome workout on the last page

have fun with your days off too


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> well guys I will be gone for 5 days....feel free to whore my journal.....











:bounce:


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Goob.....well guys I will be gone for 5 days....feel free to whore my journal.....



Have fun wherever you're off to.

Do they have beer there?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha, I saw that you did supine rows, so I tried them tonight. I could barely do 3 sets of 10 at BW. You are the king DoubleD.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 8, 2007)

Just looked at a video of Supine Rows! Wow   They look amazing!

I love rows, Im so gonna try them


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

Ill miss you D


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Goob.....well guys I will be gone for 5 days....feel free to whore my journal.....



TAKE ME WITH YOU!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> TAKE ME WITH YOU!



I would offer to fill the hole he's left...but that thing is dirty.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

*KJ* I find supine rows to be easier than taking the time to do DB rows. Simply because it seems like I have to use more intensity to do an arm at a time.....hell call me lazy. 

*Trips* You betcha!

*Gaz* You like it in the hole I left for you, dont you lie!

*B* So did you miss me?

*Sam* You'll love em. I for one have started doing them again in the past 2 months or so. I dont know what it is about laying face up and pulling myself torwards a bar.....I just like it.

Yesterdays workout

Total Body

*Split Squats*
245x5 (3 sets)
*Balance is the only issue. The weight doesnt feel all that heavy. 
RI-Full Recovery

*DB Rows*
135x10 (3 sets)
RI-120 secs

*Hyperextensions*
Bw+100x10 (3 sets)

*Bench*
225x5
245x5
RI-90-120 secs
265x4
r/p
265x1
r/p
265x1
r/p
265x1
r/p
1 negative

*1-legged, 1-arm curls*
45x10 (2 sets)
RI-90 secs

*Shrugs*
225x10 (3 sets)
RI-15-20 secs
*I admire KJ for his ridiculous shrug numbers!

Cardio

*Sprints*
8-40yrd sprints
1-80 yrd sprint

*SPENT!!!!!!*

Later that day

*Game 1*
We won 29-5
I went 3 for 3 (2 double, 1 single, 2 walks)

*Game 2*
We won 22-3
3 for 4 (3 doubles, 3 liners off of the fence)

*Game 3*-This game was with some scrub team that couldnt find enough
I went a lousy 1 for 3. I hit 2 linedrives right at their left center fielder. Then my last at bat I decided to elevate the ball and I hit a 350 foot home run. And yes with 44 cor. 375 balls....That made me feel good. Oh got beat that game by a ton! That team I was with said they havent won a game in 4 years!!!


Oh and guys I really didnt go anywhere on vacation, just had a good time for 5 days.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks good man...steller DB rows bro!!!

Sounds like your kickin ass playing with your soft balls as well   Grats on that homer!!!


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh sweet lord, that's the definition of an ass-kicker.

245 split squats!!!!??????  Not to mention cardio afterwards then a game!!!!   

You're crazy man, screwball loony-juice special.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

*DB* Actually this year I have been trying to just hit linedrives and no homers. While its still cool to hit the ball a long ways, I am a linedrive hitter this year. Thanks though.

*Goob* I probably ate 6,000 calories that day as well. Every second I wasnt doing something I was eating. We went to Fast Eddies in Alton Illinois before the game and I ate a pound of hamburger and a beef kabob! Not to mention 32 ounces of beautiful Miller Lite......By the way 1/2lb burger at Fast Eddies is $1.09! Cant beat that!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Well theres an old picture of your good old buddy Double D in my gallery now. I am the guy in the black. Its about 3 or 4 years old. I am much bigger now....but it kinda gives you an idea.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> *DB* Actually this year I have been trying to just hit linedrives and no homers. While its still cool to hit the ball a long ways, I am a linedrive hitter this year. Thanks though.
> 
> *Goob* I probably ate 6,000 calories that day as well. Every second I wasnt doing something I was eating. We went to Fast Eddies in Alton Illinois before the game and I ate a pound of hamburger and a beef kabob! Not to mention 32 ounces of beautiful Miller Lite......By the way 1/2lb burger at Fast Eddies is $1.09! Cant beat that!


 
Sounds good. Particuarly the 32 Ounces of Miller, over the weekend I must have sunk around 220 ounces of various beers. It was a heavy one!

Edit: Checked your picture out.  Dude you are massive!   Can see where all the good work (and food) went to!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 12, 2007)

good to see you back at the routine as hard as ever since your days off Double D! nice workout


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good to see you back at the routine as hard as ever since your days off Double D! nice workout



I posted a photo of myself in the gallery today. First ever. I am constantly getting the question asked, "wheres the photo D. Well theres one from 3 years ago there now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 12, 2007)

goobs right, your a big guy, and you say you're bigger now? if only I were that size lol...and from your post in my journal, no wonder you wanna puke after your rowing, you row like a monster


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Its funny because that picture was torwards the end of my college experience at Maryville. Whenever I started going there about 6 months prior to that I weighed about 167. Whenever I left I was 193 like I was there in that photo! I gained about 25 pounds in 6 months and as you can see I was not fat at all!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh now..  you cant tell if youve got a low BF%, but you look like youve got a force to be reckoned with.

Put up an updated pic.  Gotta have a before and after pic.  Even a way-before one.  Thats what I was going to do, but I guess Ive got to mess with shit on the computer to get some pics working..

Have you read M.J.H.'s journal?  That fucker is pulling/pushing some nasty weight.  Even with bad form, I couldnt do most of his shit.  And hes cut!

God dammit...I cant make up my mind on what I want to look like.  Girls like the cut look, but I really dont want to eat shit and lose strength.  But Id like to see my abs and some asses in my face.

So many decisions..


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

The way I have always looked at it is.....if a woman doesnt like the way I look and whats coming out of my mouth then she doesnt need to be with me at all anyways. Do what you want, dont worry about what they want. I would have to say by looking at MJH's photo's he doesnt look like he should be able to do the weight he is, but I have seen guys that size doing weight around that so its not impossible. The guy in the middle of that photo was big as shit to. We spotted each other from time to time. And that was the night he got tossed into jail for pissing on another girl that he didnt see. She came out and said something to him. It scared him, he turned around and bame. Someone called the cops and boom, his night was over.


----------



## Mista (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> The way I have always looked at it is.....if a woman doesnt like the way I look and whats coming out of my mouth then she doesnt need to be with me at all anyways. Do what you want, dont worry about what they want. I would have to say by looking at MJH's photo's he doesnt look like he should be able to do the weight he is, but I have seen guys that size doing weight around that so its not impossible. The guy in the middle of that photo was big as shit to. We spotted each other from time to time. And that was the night he got tossed into jail for pissing on another girl that he didnt see. She came out and said something to him. It scared him, he turned around and bame. Someone called the cops and boom, his night was over.



HAHA, that would suck.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

It was pretty funny.....he apologized about 10,000 times, but that girl just ran away. Dont know if she called the campus coppers or what....better him than me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> if a woman doesnt like the way I look and whats coming out of my mouth then she doesnt need to be with me at all anyways. Do what you want, dont worry about what they want.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

wait...did I read that right?  Did you say that your friend pissed on a girl that he didn't see?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

All over her leg. She was not only drunk but she was right then and there, pissed (in more than one way).


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Pissed on, then pissed off.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Whats the saying, "Its better to be pissed off, than pissed on."


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL he pissed on her!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL he pissed on her!



Good stuff huh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

ROFLMFAO that is to much bro!  Funny shit!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

He was a super cool guy.....and much cooler whenever he was drunk! I havent talked to him in forever though....makes me wonder what he been up to.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Yea I need to call a few old buddies and go out for a night!  Been a while sicne I've seen any of em!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I havent seen him since college or so. Kinda odd. I have seen the rest of guys I was pretty good with, just not him.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

You guys only say that because you are so young.

Once you reach age 28 or so, you will realize all of your high school friends were jerks.  At about 30, you realize the same thing about college friends.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You guys only say that because you are so young.
> 
> Once you reach age 28 or so, you will realize all of your high school friends were jerks.  At about 30, you realize the same thing about college friends.



You check out my picture I finally got in my gallery? It only took me over a year to find a picture a friend had in their face book!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

It took a year to find a pic of yourself?  Have you considered investing in a camera?  Heck, just get arrested and ask for a copy of the mug shot!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Well my cousin has a camera, but she always said she broke it everytime I asked to use it. And to be honest posting my picture on an internet site wasnt one of my priorities. But now that a friend of mine found one I was happy with it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Man, sprints at the end of that workout mustve felt like death


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice to have you back D!

Cute picture


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey DoubleD!
Just saw your picture, fuck man your huge, espically your arms! God I wish I could get mine to grow..
 I'm sure you've mentioned this before but how tall are you again? Just so I can get an idea how another 10-15lbs look!


Double D said:


> You check out my picture I finally got in my gallery? It only took me over a year to find a picture a friend had in their face book!


Aww facebook! haha that's where I've been spending all my online time lately, but I think it's time to get back to IM and start journaling and all that again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey D! Was'sup, killah!
I'm so...street....yeah.....


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

*Gaz* Sprints sucked a bit! 

*Sam* Thanks again.....Your not to bad yourself.

*Tom* I am a lousy 5 foot 10. Sucks pretty bad! I wish I was 6 foot 4 or so. Thanks Tom.

*Burner* Good to see your still alive!

Upper Only (Legs are still sore!)

*Incline*
135x6
225x6
245x5
265x3
RI-90-120

*Pullups*
BW+100x5 (3 sets)
RI-You go I go

*OH Press SS w/ Side Raises*
165x10 ss/ 25'sx10
185x6 ss/ 25'sx10 (2 sets)
*Went a bit lighter than normal since I was supersetting the same muscle group.
RI-You go I go

*Supine Rows SS w/ Shrugs*
BW+90x10 ss/ 185x10 (Nice easy low weight), (2 sets)

*Skull Crushers*
105x10
115x10
125x6
RI-You go I go

*Preacher Curls*
45x10 (2 sets)
Dropset
*EZ Bar Curls*
75x10
*OUCH

Cardio

*Sprints*
10-40yrd spints
RI-30secs

*Not to mention I mowed for about an hour after that! URGH!*


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2007)

nasty pullups and supine rows! Training with a partner?


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah hes more of a kid I am trying to break in. Hes worked out with me in the past, but hes never really stuck with it. Right now hes doign about half the sets I am and with low intensity. He has a few postural distortions which we are working on one of which is rounded shoulders. His back seems to be plenty strong so it may just be tight musculature. He benches about 135 for around 6 reps, but can 1-arm row 80lbs DB's for 10.....so I would say his back is strong.


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy shit!  With pull ups like those you must have lats like 747 wings!

Nice workout D!


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

My RI on that is funny. I say you go I go.....but I waited forever on him. He cannot do his bodyweight so I was his crutch the entire time, which is fine. But as soon as I was done I was ready for him to go, to bad he wasnt as ready!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow those pullups make me feel like a weak mother lol.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice w/out, D.

Every hear back from my gym?


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

*Brutus* Your not weak by no means. You are about where I was at your age!

*Pylon* As of yesterday no. But I havent checked my mail today....


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 13, 2007)

How wide is your grip on the pullups?  Shit, I can hardly get four quality reps with my own bw.  I enjoy the journal btw keep up the good work.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Just outside of shoulder width. My pushing used to always be my claim to fame. These days its just the opposite! I pull very well, but push awww....so-so.


----------



## Tom_B (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL I'm almost 1/2 an inch taller, and you weigh near 80lbs more than me 

Sick workout there! I'll never be able to get over your pull-ups ...


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I am also about 7 years older. At 18 years old I weighed 165lbs! I have weighed all the way up to about 245! I like my current weight, but would be happy to get back to 200 even. Oh well, I just want to get stronger! I dont think I am big by any means right now......but others think differently.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 13, 2007)

Your pulling strength is just unreal DD. Good shit.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I would like to see you restart a journal. 

Thank you by the way.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

For anyone who wants to know. I deleted the picture of me and blacked somethings out so that it was just me....personal reasons.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would like to see you restart a journal.



Me too. Reproman must make his triumphant return to Journaland or bad things will start to happen!

Seriously though, why the lack of journaling, man? Your stuff was always a great read.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Solid workout bro!!  Very nice numbers!

Aww your only 5'10"...try being 5'6" like me


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Me too. Reproman must make his triumphant return to Journaland or bad things will start to happen!
> 
> Seriously though, why the lack of journaling, man? Your stuff was always a great read.



He said once a few weeks ago he stopped journaling because he goes against what most of IM believes. He does more of bodypart splits instead of upper lower or total body, etc....

I say who cares. I am going to start to do bodypart splits in the winter time again. I am doing my damndest to get 20 inch arms! About 2 inches to go!


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Lower

*Lunges*
100lbs DB'sx10 per leg (3 sets)

*SLDL*
315x10 (3 sets)

*Leg Extensions SS w/ Hypers*
180x10 ss/ bw+100x10 (3 sets)

Done......URGH.....So pukey!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 14, 2007)

Those SLDL's and Hypers are pretty amazing! Nice job Big D.


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2007)

100 db lunges.......my lord..........


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> He said once a few weeks ago he stopped journaling because he goes against what most of IM believes. He does more of bodypart splits instead of upper lower or total body, etc....
> 
> I say who cares. I am going to start to do bodypart splits in the winter time again. I am doing my damndest to get 20 inch arms! About 2 inches to go!



Yeah, i agree. I dont care if its BB, PL, or Sport Specific/Athletic training, i can always learn something from reading it, and its always enjoyable if the person is into what theyre doing - which Reprodawg certainly is.

And also - I BELIEVE IN YOU!! 2 INCHES, BROTHER


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been hovering around 18 inches for the longest time.....2 inches seems like a long ways to go!


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Thans Goob!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have been hovering around 18 inches for the longest time.....2 inches seems like a long ways to go!



Maybe you should try that thing poliquins been talkin about maybe you could gain an 1inch in a month. Or you could try his 1 day arm cure.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

And that is?.........


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

I say we start a movement back towards body part splits ppl are to fuckin dogmatic.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> And that is?.........



Beat the shit out of your body with emphasis on that bodypart for 6 days 2 times a day take 1 day off then another 6 days of hell then take 5 days off of any work not even active recovery you should according to poliquin gain 5 pounds in 3 weeks of muscle.


1 day arm cure you basically set aside one day to just do stuff to work that one body part like 10 sets of curls every 2 hours for 6 timse a day. Take a week off after that eat alot. Poliquin says you should gain 1/2 to 1 inch after 1 week.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

That sounds ridiculous, but couldnt hurt huh? I dont know how many skull crushers I could do?!?!

I am going to start a bodypart split after softball. My time is not exactly the best right now. Plus after softball I will be without this shitty job I got right now and probably have a full time pt job. I have been working in a gym part time, but its not going to pay the bills.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> That sounds ridiculous, but couldnt hurt huh? I dont know how many skull crushers I could do?!?!
> 
> I am going to start a bodypart split after softball. My time is not exactly the best right now. Plus after softball I will be without this shitty job I got right now and probably have a full time pt job. I have been working in a gym part time, but its not going to pay the bills.



I like the idea of shocking the shit out of your body then letting it grow im kinda doing that right now. I did upper body 2 weeks in a row with negs and yesterday i felt rundown so now im gonna take 3-5 days off and see what changes happen.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I dont get much out of total body alone. I dont know why, but I dont. I get great results from upper/lower routines though. I think I just do so many exercises on upper that I really kick the shit out of my upper muscles and I grow. As far as lower goes, well 1 day a week for that is more than enough for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont get much out of total body alone. I dont know why, but I dont. I get great results from upper/lower routines though. I think I just do so many exercises on upper that I really kick the shit out of my upper muscles and I grow. As far as lower goes, well 1 day a week for that is more than enough for me.



I dont know never got much out of total body ether. I think it really depends on if your training for looks or for performance.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Splits I have always noticed a larger increase in size. Total body or upper lower its always been more about strength for me.

I am excited as hell to get back to body part splits. Right now I just cannot. Not until August or so! Then its on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

Was'sup, D!
I'm gonna keep the reins 'pulled in' for my workouts till July. still w/ the easy one BP per day, lower weight, higher rep to get back into the swing, then gonna go back to a split myself.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds good burnside. Good to see you here. I miss ya around brother.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

I try to get on here...but there's....eyes...everywhere....


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I try to get on here...but there's....eyes...everywhere....



Hey did you see my picture in the gallery? I got one up FINALLY!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah...youz one sexy biotch!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

cute girls, mi amigo!
Hey...have u ever seen the 'rules for dating my daughter?'


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

No I have not.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

stand by


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Mr. Yoest's Ten Simple Rules for Dating My Daughters*



*Rule One:*
If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up.
*
Rule Two:*
You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them.
*
Rule Three:*
I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose his compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of the date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist.
*Rule Four:*
I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without using a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate, when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you.
*
Rule Five:*
It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early."
*
Rule Six:*
I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with one of my little girls, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. You might have heard about her other two sisters, but you will not look. If you make her cry, I make you cry.
*
Rule Seven:*
As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car?
*
Rule Eight:*
The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are sofas, beds, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and my old Army Field Jacket - zipped up to her throat. Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which feature power tools are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better.
*
Rule Nine:*
Do not lie to me. I may appear to be a middle-aged, gray-headed, dimwitted has-been. But on issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless god of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and a half acre behind the house. Do not trifle with me.
*Rule Ten:*
Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to drift back a few years to my Army days and mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a hostile vehicle. Whenever I hear engines at night, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the weapons, probably as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Announce the perimeter password, relay in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car - there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window is mine.
Have a nice time!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 15, 2007)

goob said:


> 100 db lunges.......my lord..........



I thought the same thing, my legs would've fallen off! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL omg that mans crazy!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Makes me glad I don't have a daughter...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Makes me glad I don't have a daughter...



makes you wonder if D will be one of those suicide dads to lol.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have been hovering around 18 inches for the longest time.....2 inches seems like a long ways to go!



I think I'd be pretty happy if my biceps were 18 (assuming that's what you were talking about).


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I think I'd be pretty happy if my biceps were 18 (assuming that's what you were talking about).


 
Personally, i'd take the reverse option.  (probably not what you are taliking about)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

was'sup, D!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah I was talking arms there guys.

And Burner I am all over number 4! That is me! Thanks buddy I enjoyed reading it.

Upper Horizontal

*Bench*
225x11
245x7
275x4
305x1

*DB Rows*
135x10 (4 sets)

*Weighed Pushups*
bw+90x10 (2 sets)
*These were a bit tougher than I thought!

*Supine Rows*
bw+90x10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
250x10 (2 sets)
*Lots of iso's.

*Rest periods were* You go I go.

*Workout time* 1 hour. So whenever I say you go I go, I meant he goes I go, then he waits to catch his breath!

We also won a tournament this weekend in a po-dunk town!

*Game 1*
Won-27-25
4 for 5

*Game2*
Won-18-15
3 for 4

*Game 3*
Won 17-15
1 for 4 *Ouch! Hit into some super tough luck!

*Game 4* (Championship Game)
Won 32-24
3 for 5

Now about the tournament. Umpire was drunk as shit by the 4th game. Arch limit is 12 feet. The pitcher throws me a pitch on my 4th at bat and the pitch is atleast 15 feet. The umpire calls it a strike I say my piece and leave it at that. Next pitch was way above that! Atleast 20feet in the damn air! Umpire calls me out on strikes in slow pitch softball!!! First time I have ever struck out! I came unglued. 3 guys off of my team had to restrain me. My biggest problem is we have some dumb ass umping our game who is drunk as shit and doesnt even know when to call an illegal ball. I was angry beyond belief. On a bright note I hit a homerun that game over a 350 fence! So I hit it about 360 or so. Crazy tournament!


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2007)

gj DD


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

Good god! your rows man dam! What you think of the bench i know you put up 330 before right?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 18, 2007)

^ eye eye captain! Nice job Double trouble.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

I have put up 365 once before about 4 or 5 years ago. But that was a ton of benching and thats about it. I was strong right out of high school, and since I havent concentrated on bench to much. But I got 335 over the winter.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Bench*
> 225x11
> 245x7
> 275x4
> 305x1


Your bench strength is bouncing right back . Post season you'll back to 350 or so.

Nice shot DD!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah thats what I was thinking. I am down a considerable amount of weight to, so things are starting to come together again! 

Thanks JD, you made me feel pretty good about things!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have put up 365 once before about 4 or 5 years ago. But that was a ton of benching and thats about it. I was strong right out of high school, and since I havent concentrated on bench to much. But I got 335 over the winter.



I was the exact same. We are actually in the same ballpark when it comes to benching, although I haven't trained it for numbers in years. 

Lower body on the other hand..... 100's for lunges?? You're just SICK!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

The weight isnt the problem its the balance thats an issue! Thanks Repro.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2007)

if your body weight is going down and your bench is going up....that is a good thing!  especially if you don't focus on it.

i think if you warmed up to that 305, it could have been more, and then worked your way back down in reps.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Well P I kinda did warm up to it, but I didnt post it. I did triples up to 245 then singles skipping 20lbs a time until I got to 275, then added 10lbs each time. 

I couldnt be happier with the weight dropping and the bench increasing! Stronger and smaller is much better than larger and stronger in my sport!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2007)

it is much better in any sport......relative strength is more impressive than absolute strength.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Dont you think in maybe opposite in football? I am sure this question comes up alot. The bigger the yard dog the harder he is to move. Whether he be strong or not, a 280lbs man is harder to move than a 250lbs man if they are of equal strength.......does this get debated alot?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont you think in maybe opposite in football? I am sure this question comes up alot. The bigger the yard dog the harder he is to move. Whether he be strong or not, a 280lbs man is harder to move than a 250lbs man if they are of equal strength.......does this get debated alot?



I don't know if it gets debated a lot....but, if one guy is stronger than the other, then he will over power him on the field.  It doesn't matter what he weighs.  Also, you have to think about speed and quickness and the ability to get in positions to make things happen and leverage yourself against the opponent.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

That is very true as well. But think in terms of 2 guys with the exact same athletic ability and this happens in the NFL alot. While one guy maybe quicker the other maybe larger and whether hes stronger or not, may not be the determining factor. I have a cousin who outweighs me by atleast 80lbs. I have lined up against him on a football field before. And I am stronger in every lift by atleast 40lbs. I CAN run around him, but I would never be able to bull him over....does that make sense?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2007)

yes it does....but also.....gym strength is not GAME strength.  

Some of the worst athletes I have seen when I tested them (functionally) were the best players on their team.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

That is true.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

great numbers D!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2007)

> Some of the worst athletes I have seen when I tested them (functionally) were the best players on their team.



Good to hear.  There may be hope for me yet!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> We also won a tournament this weekend in a po-dunk town!
> 
> *Game 1*
> Won-27-25
> ...



Maybe the umpire was too drunk to even be able to follow the flight of the ball.     But 20 ft is way up there.  Was he even paying attention?

Have you ever played in an unlimited arc game?  I haven't, but some guys I know did and they said it was redicuously hard.  They said some pitchers had such great control they could throw it 30-40 ft in the air, and it would come right down through the strike zone.  Those guys were unable to time their swing and got blasted.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Makes me glad I don't have a daughter...



... yet.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> yes it does....but also.....gym strength is not GAME strength.
> 
> Some of the worst athletes I have seen when I tested them (functionally) were the best players on their team.



Thats like that basketball player who couldnt even bench his weight lol ,but he was really good at playing basketball.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

There is a figure skater who can leg press 4 times her own body weight


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> There is a figure skater who can leg press 4 times her own body weight



Damn thats pretty friggin good LOL.


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

*Lower*

*Iso Back Squats*
275x10 (1 Set)
*4 second iso hold!!! OUCH!

*Split Squats*
250x10 (2 sets)

*Conventional Deads*
225x5
315x5
365x5
385x5

*Leg Extensions*
4 platesx10 (2 sets)

*1-Legged Hyperextensions*
bwx10 per leg (2 sets)

Done.....Felt pukey!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

Woah, Split Squats are amazing, DD! Fucking awesome job


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Lower*
> 
> *Iso Back Squats*
> 275x10 (1 Set)
> ...



I know what that's like, I felt like crying after my negative squats. It looks like you had a good time!


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont have a super hard time with negs its more of the isos that kill me. Although I havent done Neg squats in a while....its on the to do list coming up...

BTW-Thanks Gaz.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Lower*
> 
> *Iso Back Squats*
> 275x10 (1 Set)
> ...



I see why you felt "pukey".

THAT looks like a tough lower body day


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats one of those days when you tear it up but you wanna die at the same time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)

Strong workout DD!  Damn.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 21, 2007)

sweet workout Double D..4 second isos sound like a lot of "fun" lol


----------



## Pylon (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> *1-Legged Hyperextensions*
> bwx10 per leg (2 sets)
> 
> Done.....Felt pukey!



I know I do some crazy stuff, but you're nuts.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone. My legs and back are feeling it today. So we have no game tommorow, but are playing in a tournament in Witt. Illinois Saturday and Sunday. There is a team that is much like us there so it will be tough to win that one, but can be done. They consistantly put up 20-30runs a game so we have our work cut out for us! 

I have a workout scheleduled for tommorow, but I may take the day off to get ready for the long weekend!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2007)

Also, congrats on the NASM! Thats awesome going!

How did you find it?


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Find what Gaz? 

I havent said anything about it, but I have been certified for a while now. I just forgot to speak up about it. 

I have been working in a gym for a little bit now. I think the toughest thing is not to strangle my clients! They show up half the time!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Find what Gaz?
> 
> I havent said anything about it, but I have been certified for a while now. I just forgot to speak up about it.
> 
> I have been working in a gym for a little bit now. I think the toughest thing is not to strangle my clients! They show up half the time!



I meant how did you find the exam, lol. Easy? Hard?

And haha, clients are fun 

Cool though!


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Exam was sooo easy! As long as you knew the upper, lower, and the lumbo pelvic hip complex tight and weak musculature the rest seemed pretty easy. The only other thing you need to know if where each exercise fits into their OPT model. They have 3 stages:1.Stabilization 2.Strength 3.Power. Just need to know where those exercises fit into each stage and how they progress or regress. There wasnt no where enough anatomy questions on there! All in all the test was easy, but I sure am happy I did the NASM one. It is very widely accepted, however seems like most of these certs are!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Find what Gaz?
> 
> I havent said anything about it, but I have been certified for a while now. I just forgot to speak up about it.
> 
> I have been working in a gym for a little bit now. I think the toughest thing is not to strangle my clients! They show up half the time!



You know, that's the same thing I hear from my trainer! I still don't understand how people justify paying for a session and then not using it, and doing it repeatedly. I think it would be awesome to be trained by you!


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

I have not trained that many people. I am just getting my feet wet really. I have had good success thusfar though. I have had one guy lose 13lbs in his first month, but that attributed to his hard work and *his *diet! I take no credit for what they do, even thought they still give me all the credit. 

Now P Funk would be very awesome to work with and in your case be trainer by!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have not trained that many people. I am just getting my feet wet really. I have had good success thusfar though. I have had one guy lose 13lbs in his first month, but that attributed to his hard work and *his *diet! I take no credit for what they do, even thought they still give me all the credit.
> 
> Now P Funk would be very awesome to work with and in your case be trainer by!



That's true, P would be the best! I still like my guy though, I think he's more like you, just getting started, but doing a great job for such a young person (I think he's about 23 years old). I don't mind helping people learn and grow, so I don't mind being able to give him more experience. I'm not like the others he's trained and bring a very unique set of problems/circumstances to the table to deal with (I'm too big for some of the machines and racks - standing in them anyways - and must use a wider grip on the BB bench press due mostly to my size). With all that in mind, I'm sure you are a great trainer and deserve the extra credit, keep up the good work!


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> That's true, P would be the best! I still like my guy though, I think he's more like you, just getting started, but doing a great job for such a young person (I think he's about 23 years old). I don't mind helping people learn and grow, so I don't mind being able to give him more experience. I'm not like the others he's trained and bring a very unique set of problems/circumstances to the table to deal with (I'm too big for some of the machines and racks - standing in them anyways - and must use a wider grip on the BB bench press due mostly to my size). With all that in mind, I'm sure you are a great trainer and deserve the extra credit, keep up the good work!



Thank you! Its appreciated. I have a 67year old woman in my care right now. She is one determined woman as well. But she scares me because she always wants to push it that bit more and I would just soon she stop....


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Find what Gaz?
> 
> I havent said anything about it, but I have been certified for a while now. I just forgot to speak up about it.
> 
> I have been working in a gym for a little bit now. I think the toughest thing is not to strangle my clients! They show up half the time!


 
Great news on the NASM cert.  If i lived nearby i'd hire you as a trainer straight up.


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess I shouldve said something earlier. I have been certified for a good bit now. Oh well, none the less, thanks alot. The test seemed easy!


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

I about forgot.....I would definitly train you! Or we could atleast lift together. Training partners are hard to come by!


----------



## goob (Jun 22, 2007)

I hear that, but i'd definately be the one  learning......


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

You seem to know your stuff as well. I will give NASM this, they sure do teach you about decondiotioned people and who to make them function properly.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know about your cert...finally...  

congrats on it!

I'm playing in my first tourney this weekend.  I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

I wish you guys the best of luck. The high for around here says around 82! Which is a ton better than the 97 last weekend! We have a good winning bank account going right now, hope it continues this weekend! How much is the entry fee where your going? And do you know the first place payout? How many teams in it?


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Thanks for letting us know about your cert.



I figured my signature would give it away, but some of you guys I swear suffer from A.D.D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I figured my signature would give it away, but some of you guys I swear suffer from A.D.D.



I do lol. Happy to hear you got it man it was obvious that you had it i just never questioned it .


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats on your certification.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Find what Gaz?
> 
> I havent said anything about it, but I have been certified for a while now. I just forgot to speak up about it.
> 
> I have been working in a gym for a little bit now. I think the toughest thing is not to strangle my clients! They show up half the time!


yuo still cahrge them wether they show up or not, right?
money is usually a pretty good motivator....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I figured my signature would give it away, but some of you guys I swear suffer from A.D.D.


well, I was going to give you a nice, big congratul....oohh....look at the birdie outside the window....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey man, congrats on the cert, I had no idea!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 22, 2007)

awesome work with the certification!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have a 67year old woman in my care right now. She is one determined woman as well. But she scares me because she always wants to push it that bit more and I would just soon she stop....



  You got something against old people?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I figured my signature would give it away, but some of you guys I swear suffer from A.D.D.



Congrats, DD.    Some of us have sigs turned off.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Congrats, DD.    Some of us have sigs turned off.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thank you! Its appreciated. I have a 67year old woman in my care right now. She is one determined woman as well. But she scares me because she always wants to push it that bit more and I would just soon she stop....



I kind of sympathize with her, I mean we both have these great guys training us, so she probably thinks she can do just about anything!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You got something against old people?



Dont wry your not old till you hit 53......lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Um, whats ADD???  

Awesome, Congrats Brother D2!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wish you guys the best of luck. The high for around here says around 82! Which is a ton better than the 97 last weekend! We have a good winning bank account going right now, hope it continues this weekend! How much is the entry fee where your going? And do you know the first place payout? How many teams in it?



I think entry is about $200 or so.  Not sure about payout.  Looks like 14 - 16 teams in all.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2007)

Whats up D?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrat on the cert DD.  I know you have been studying hard for this, working crazy hours, and all the while raising a family.  You deserve it man!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats on the cert


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, aren't you just the brainy guy...?

Great job, man!


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Whats up D?



Not to much. I actually went to church for the first time in a while. And I feel like things are starting to look up. The place really touched me and I feel like I should try to clean up my act a bit.



Pylon said:


> I think entry is about $200 or so.  Not sure about payout.  Looks like 14 - 16 teams in all.


200 isnt bad, but not good either. Last week was only 150. 



DOMS said:


> Well, aren't you just the brainy guy...?
> 
> Great job, man!




I try.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

*Upper (HIT (R/P))*

*Bench*
225x11 
r/p
225x4
r/p
225x2
r/p
225x2
r/p
225x1
*Looking for 20 here.

*Supine Rows*
BW+90x12
r/p
BW+45x6
r/p
BWx10 (Failed)

*Incline Press*
165x18 (Failed)

*Pullups*
BWx17 (Failed)

*Skulls*
100x13
r/p
100x5
r/p
100x3

*EZ Bar Curls*
85x13
r/p
85x4
r/p
85x2

*Shrugs*
225x10 (3 sets)
*RI-10-15 seconds

I am not used to doing this nonsense, but it was fun. 

*Softball* Played in Alton

*Game1*
Won 19-6
Went 4 for 4 (1 homer)

*Game 2*
Won 20-14
Went 4 for 4

I really hit tonight. There were a few seeing eye singles, but other than that I got my stroke back. I hit really badly over the weekend in the league game we played in Calhoun. 

Oh and our tourny got rained out. We won our first game like 17-9, but after that it got rained out. I think I went 2 for 4 or something. I hit horrible.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2007)

lookin good bro!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

Any reason why you're shooting for such high reps?  For instance, 20 of 225.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Actually no reason at all. I was simply changing things up for one workout. This is in no way a set workout, just something I through together at the last minute. I was in a big hurry and I felt like I could get more out of 20 reps as oppossed to 15. I normally shoot for 15...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been drawing up my workouts right before I head to the gym.  It's always fun to perform something you created.  Good stuff.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree it is fun. Atleast its not the same ole thing. But I do also think that a routine that is put together over 2-3 months is best. But every now and then to just do something new is atleast fun.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

I know I'm awake because I finished working out at 11 and haven't showered yet, but what the hell are you doing up?


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Working.....it is pretty horrible!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

Gotta love high reps, nice going dude


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Well it was the first time I have actually gotten up to do something a few minutes ago and I am gonna go out on a limb here and say I am going to be sore like crazy!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I really couldve swore I told you guys I was certified like a few months ago? I know I told Jodi like 2 weeks ago. Hum.....I am going to look back in my journal and see.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> How's training those clients of yours going? Getting some good experience?



Here I am talking with TOM about a few clients I have here..... 

I am still looking.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok I stand corrected....I never said anything, I apologize guys.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, you better be


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey you know I got me a workout up there......

Oh and what if I am not sorry....huh? What then?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll come round and sort you out, thats what  

I may be small but i'll bite your ankles


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Just had to think of a saying to go with the emoction of a biting little face.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2007)

Killer R/P workout


----------



## Pylon (Jun 26, 2007)

Heya D!  How was the weekend?


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Got rained out of the game on Witt. But took off after winning the first game and went about 2 hours in the other direction and played in an old guys league for 2 games. I guess we needed to get some swings in. Also played 2 tonight and I smoked the ball. .375 balls will fly as long as they are somewhat new! To bad the percentage of em we hit arent new.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am not used to doing this nonsense, but it was fun.





Well, ya did a pretty darn good job.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Well, ya did a pretty darn good job.



I did it about 15 hours ago and my chest is sore as heck right now and I havent been to sleep yet!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I did it about 15 hours ago and my chest is sore as heck right now and I havent been to sleep yet!



Looks like you burned your CNS good not being able to sleep is a sign of an over active CNS. Good idea to switch it up!


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great workout DD!  Nice ideas, 10-15 seconds rest on those shrugs is nothing!  

Sucks that the tourny got waterlogged....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2007)

awesome supine rows man! 

next time I switch it up I'm definitely adding those.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Brutus* DOMS is a son of a today!!!!! I am as sore as ever!

*Goob* I need to really increase weight on shrugs, but I like just using 225 for 10 reps with alot of iso's. 

*Scarface* You ought to add supines, I love em!


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Brutus* DOMS is a son of a bitch today!!!!! !


 
And here I thought he was behaving himself recently....


----------



## 1quick1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking good man.  Subscribed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

Ha DOMS is a badboy without the bike lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

*Goob* Thanks for pointing that out, made me laugh!

*1quick1* Awesome and I will be looking forward for a journal from you.

*B* DOMS is the bad boy of open chat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2007)

Love the rest/pause sets!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

They absolutly killed me! I was sore even up to yesterday!

*Total Body (Upper Horizontal)*

*Walking Lunges*
85'sx10
95'sx10
105'sx10 *PR*

*Bench*
225x3
245x3
265x3
275x3
285x3
350xnegative

*Conventional Deads*
225x3
345x3
365x3
385x3

*Supine Rows*
BW+100x10 *PR*
BW+90x10
BW+45x10 (Lots of iso's and negatives)
BWx20


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome work DD!!!!!! All areas really strong.  Well impressed on the supine rows (amongst everything else)....


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you. I have a hard time with the plates stacked on my chest! I always feel like they are going to smack me in the chin!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

That is an incredible workout - the numbers you put up make me cry!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

They made me cry....my ass is killing me. Those lunges tear me up!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

Man, your lunges are amazing. I can't do 1/2 of that!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Those lunges are definitly a PR. I figure since I wasnt squatting I had better go as heavy as possible. And the whole time I felt like I was about to fall over. I need to improve my cardio, I was winded!

Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> my ass is killing me. Those lunges tear me up!



Not planning on playing ball in the next couple of days?    So 385x3 wasn't a PR on the DL?  What's your best?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Best DL was over the winter....415x3.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> They made me cry....my ass is killing me. Those lunges tear me up!



When did you end up in prison?!  

*Great *workout, man!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

DOMS your killing me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

Your supine rows are truly terrifying! 

Great workout too. I like how you've split up the movement planes, i cant say ive ever done that.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been doing that for a while now. I have noticed my strength is just about back to normal.....but I think I am finally gaining weight again.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, those lunges....christ.  60s give me a real hard time.  

Is that 5 steps for each leg or 10 for each leg?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Wowzers! Nice meat and potatoes wo Double trouble.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

5 per leg. May not be as impressive....but it is tough! Again balance maybe my main issue. 

Thanks BB! Means alot.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D, 

Height/weight?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

5 foot 10 
200-205lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> 5 per leg. May not be as impressive....but it is tough! Again balance maybe my main issue.
> 
> Thanks BB! Means alot.



Were you out of breath?  Ive had some balance issues, but only from fatigue.

Grip, then wind, then balance is my downfall....and its on 60s!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Out of breath a bit. It was my first exercise so I didnt think I would be fatigued. I had a hard time with deads because I did these first though. If I squat first I just do 60's or so. I cannot squat a ton of weight and then try and lunge 100's.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> my ass is killing me.





Double D said:


> DOMS your killing me.



See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I gotcha.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2007)

as always you impress me with the rows!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I am going to do those first next time. I felt really weak this time with em. My bench is just about where it was over the winter, and I am lighter now!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 29, 2007)

Good job to you too! My arms would have fallen off during those lunges. Did you say they were walking lunges? How far did you end up going?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

10 steps. They were killer!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> 5 foot 10
> 200-205lbs.



I didn't realize how big you were.  That pic from your college days is pretty darn respectable.  Where'd you go to school?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Maryville U in St.Louis Mo.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey D do you think rib cage expansion is possible?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I have heard it is plenty of times, do I think it is? Hum....yes I do. Think of it this way. Ever see those ladies overseas who put those neck rings around them. Then after so many years their necks are like another 2 feet longer! Well they say it actually pushed their shoulders down, but anyways. I think that the human rib cage can expand.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have heard it is plenty of times, do I think it is? Hum....yes I do. Think of it this way. Ever see those ladies overseas who put those neck rings around them. Then after so many years their necks are like another 2 feet longer! Well they say it actually pushed their shoulders down, but anyways. I think that the human rib cage can expand.



Well i think its working especially since im 18.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Its really hard to tell. Wait for P's answer....better yet post the question on the board.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its really hard to tell. Wait for P's answer....better yet post the question on the board.



Id rather not lol probably end in a bitch fight besides id rather have body builders opinions and maybe an expert or two like P.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I cannot say that I have done them. So I cannot comment on it. But I have heard others have had success with em.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Lookin Strong my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome workout man...if only I could lift half of what you do! 

and all I'll say about those lunges...INSANE!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I really have been right at about this strength for a long time now, so I will be waiting on you!


----------



## 1quick1 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome lifts man.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

The rib cage can not exapnd.  There is no exercise to my knowledge that will exapnd it.

In the old school training books, like super squats, they would advocate doing heavy 20 rep sets of breathign squats, super set with high rep DB pull overs to help exapnd the rib cage.  This has never been proven to work though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

P-funk said:


> The rib cage can not exapnd.  There is no exercise to my knowledge that will exapnd it.
> 
> In the old school training books, like super squats, they would advocate doing heavy 20 rep sets of breathign squats, super set with high rep DB pull overs to help exapnd the rib cage.  This has never been proven to work though.



Frank zane


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Frank zane



waht about him?

he was very lean and he would pull in his stomach (vacuum) and that would show his RIb Cage off to a greater extent, making it look enourmus.

How did that expand his rib cage permanently though?  It didn't.  if it did, he would look pretty funnny to this day.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Supine Rows*
> BW+100x10 *PR*
> BW+90x10
> BW+45x10 (Lots of iso's and negatives)
> BWx20




Thats just not even human right there. You do more weight with supine rows with a 100lbs strapped to you than I can do with no weight. Give me some rowing power, cause I got none.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2007)

yea, that is some crazy rowing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Thats just not even human right there. You do more weight with supine rows with a 100lbs strapped to you than I can do with no weight. Give me some rowing power, cause I got none.



Could you imagine D as a rock climber lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome rows DD.  I must admit, I have never tried supine rows.  You have inspired me to give them a try.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Could you imagine D as a rock climber lol



That would be awesome, climbing the tallest peaks in no time. DD should talk to Monkey Man about this.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2007)

you're just ripping threw those supine rows, not to mention everything else too.. awesome work!


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

tallcall said:


> That would be awesome, climbing the tallest peaks in no time. DD should talk to Monkey Man about this.


 
I know, with DD's strength he'd be up there like a shot.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks guys....I have really taken off with my pulling strength in the last year! We played in a tournament this weekend in po-dunk no where! However I got this compliment from a friend, "*Jesus, what have you been doing? I mena you were big before, but it looks like you have put on 10 pounds in 3 weeks!* Now that made me feel good, but really all I have been doing is eating like a beast! Not to mention another guy who lifted with me all winter told me I am much leaner now than I was over the winter. Now to the games!

Game 1
Won 21-10
I went 4 for 5 (1 homer and a walk)

Game 2
Won 23-14
I went 4 for 4 (1 walk)

Game 3
Won 22-13
I went 3 for 5

*We actually only had to play 3 freaking games and won the whole thing! Got a buy the first round and only 7 teams! We got lied to because they told us there were 12 teams and we got there and there was a lousy 7! We were mad! 

Anyhoo...may take tommorow off, I need to get some family time in. I think its the most important right now! Also I need to improve my agility this offseason! I feel like I cannot hardly move. I may be getting to muscle bound. I really need to stretch more!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Also I need to improve my agility this offseason! I feel like I cannot hardly move. I may be getting to muscle bound. I really need to stretch more!



Congrats on the tourney, DD.  

What areas are you concerned about agility?  You're obviously swinging the bat well.  What about the legs?  Still running besides not playing ball?  Are you talking about flexibility?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Flexibility has been a concern with me for the past month or so. I feel kinda muscle bound right now. Some days I feel great others I feel like I cant hardly move. I dont feel like I am really getting my hips through the ball as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Perhaps you might try a Pilates or Yoga class?

There's an older guy (yes, even older than me) at the gym who has been taking Pilates.  His flexibility has improved greatly since starting and he's even lost some weight besides.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, do you do those supine rows chest to bar?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Wow, do you do those supine rows chest to bar?



Plate to bar. I have 2 plates that seperate me from the bar.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Perhaps you might try a Pilates or Yoga class?
> 
> There's an older guy (yes, even older than me) at the gym who has been taking Pilates.  His flexibility has improved greatly since starting and he's even lost some weight besides.



I got some pilate things at home. They are for abs though.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 2, 2007)

congrats on the tournament Double D!..even though you were lied to


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I dont get it. Why invite us to a crappy tournament with 7 teams whenever your going to get your team in it 2 and we have already beat you 3 times this year in 5 innings?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2007)

Pilates is not just for abs and core.  It is great for flexibility as well as Yoga.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I have seen em for things like lower halves and upper halves....I am just not all that familiar with em.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Congtats on the tourny my Friend!!! W/O is as usual, SOLID!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2007)

I think ive already asked, but how are you doing weighted Supines?  Plates on your chest?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 3, 2007)

It may just be in your head man, the flexibility thing i mean. I remember reading about how Olympic weight lifters had excellent flexibility.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 3, 2007)

Excellent job in the tourny dude.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, your team absolutely killed at that tourney, thats great!

Awesome job


----------



## tallcall (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulation's on the tournament (I think )!


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2007)

We have won every game for the past month. Its rare for us to lose. 

Akira I do supines with weight on my chest. I feel like I can hardly breath though.

*Upper*

*Bench*
255x3
265x3
275x3
285x3
295x2 *URGH.

*Pullups*
BW+100x3
BW+110x3
BW+115x2
Dropset
bwx10
r/p
BWx3

*Incline*
225x5
r/p
225x2
r/p
225x1 negative

*Supines*
BW+105x10
r/p
BW+105x4
Dropset
BWx14
r/p
BWx15 sec iso hold

*Skulls*
105x16
r/p
105x5
r/p
105x2

*EZ Bar Curls*
85x14
r/p
85x4
r/p
85x1+1 neg

*Shrugs* Felt pukey here
225x10 (3 sets)
*RI-20 secs


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

i thought you said your bench was back up to normal?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

At your BW it astounds me that you do pull ups with that kind of weight. That's some freaky weight DD... all I got to say is wowzers.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 4, 2007)

great workout Double D! pullups are looking sweet!

what is your max bench? because thats some good bench numbers too


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

you freakin beast D god lol those pullups must be a PR?


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2007)

BW+ 115 lb pullups??????  That's like having two midgets climb on your back while doing them.

Very strong workout DD.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

goob said:


> BW+ 115 lb pullups??????  That's like having two midgets climb on your back while doing them.
> 
> Very strong workout DD.



Get this he DB rows like 135 lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Get this he DB rows like 135 lol.



Just hearing that gets me at half mast.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 5, 2007)

those pull ups are .. well..


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

*P* My numbers are almost back to normal. Atleast over the winter normal. I got 300x3 over the winter.....so they are close. My all time max bench was 365.

Thanks guys, alot of positive comments, I appreciate it. My bench now is probably close to 315-320? Anyways....got a overnight tourny to play in this weekend. Starts at 11pm and goes until 4am! Ought to be fun. Theres a guy there who we are kinda audioning for. Hes wants to sponsor us if we do well. I have heard sponsoring us for 10 grand! But thats an aweful lot of money....I dont know?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 5, 2007)

365?! niiiice!

10grand would be a very nice addition! hopefully you guys kick some ass


----------



## 1quick1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sick pullups man.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> We have won every game for the past month. Its rare for us to lose.
> 
> Akira I do supines with weight on my chest. I feel like I can hardly breath though.  So if you have a stakck of plates, they dont slide off each other?
> 
> ...


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

I have rubber rounded plates, they dont slide, but once in a while. I have a spotter keep an eye on em. 

Yeah my bench isnt all that spectacular! 

And my pulling strength is my claim to fame for now. Its normally my squats, but I stopped doing back squats!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2007)

you stopped back squatting altogether?

are you front squatting at all?


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

I have not been front squatting. I have been doing bulgarians, split squats, lunges, step ups, etc....


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2007)

any reason?  do you think you will cycle squats back into the program eventually?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> any reason?  do you think you will cycle squats back into the program eventually?



Yea who really enjoys squatting LOL...j/k!

DD lookin good as always in here bro!!  Awsome purely awsome numbers!


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> any reason?  do you think you will cycle squats back into the program eventually?



Really I have been trying to stretch out real good because my lower back is always in a low amount of pain when doing them. Its not bad, but uncomfortable.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just hearing that gets me at half mast.



It makes me flap to.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

was'sup, D!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Really I have been trying to stretch out real good because my lower back is always in a low amount of pain when doing them. Its not bad, but uncomfortable.



I've felt that pain too. I just work through it most of the time (nothing on the level you are doing, but I still get a little pain).

I love squats, really I do, I just can't seem to get over the balance and fear of falling (forward when I jerk my neck down - god I hate that!  ) problem. Once I'm used to all of that I should be fine.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

are you going too heavy? your neck shouldn't be jerked anywhere...is the bar too high on your shoulders?
Where are you looking when you are squatting?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> are you going too heavy? your neck shouldn't be jerked anywhere...is the bar too high on your shoulders?
> Where are you looking when you are squatting?



No, I have Tourettes syndrome (a nervous disorder that causes involuntary muscle twitches - neck, arms, eves, vocal, sometimes shoulders and legs). It's a lot worse if I get nervous for any reason - and I have a nasty fear of falling, so I tend to get very nervous when doing them (same with dips with a U-bar, just being up high gets to me). I've been practicing staying balanced on one foot with my knee raised and looking around with eyes open and closed (doing pretty well with that). 

I had a trainer working with me, the bar was in the right place right above and across my traps, not too high. I look the same place as I do when I'm doing my deadlifts up where the ceiling joins the wall (maybe to high?).


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I had a trainer working with me, the bar was in the right place right above and across my traps, not too high. I look the same place as I do when I'm doing my deadlifts up where the ceiling joins the wall (maybe to high?).



You should be looking straight ahead when doing squats, neck not bent.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You should be looking straight ahead when doing squats, neck not bent.



That may have been why I had a hard time balancing, but I still can't keep my head still for very long. My neck keeps jerking up, down and side to side because of the disorder, which is why I've been using instruments that require little balance to work - Smiths and medicine balls (with ball between my back and a wall).


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like your doing everything correctly. Just be careful, if something hurts then its not worth doing it. Best of luck big guy.


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

*Back Squats*
225x10
275x10
350x10
405x8
425x6
430x3
*Squats a bit down since the last time, but hey I cannot complain its been about 3 months. Still had the discomfort in my back.

*Conventional Deads*
225x10
275x10
315x10
355x5
375x5
395x3
415x1
430x1
445xFailed

*Lunges*
110x10 (1 set)
*DEAD!

*Hypers*
BW+100x10 (1 set)


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Back Squats*
> 225x10
> 275x10
> 350x10
> ...



Thanks, sorry for sucking up your journal  

I think those were some impressive deadlifts! They always sap the strength out of me so I know how you must have felt afterwards.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2007)

It sure looks like those squats are down.  Damn, weak.


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha.....I got 450x3 over the winter. But keep in mind I weighed about 10-15lbs more then. I cannot wait for the winter again....I will tear it up then. I play to much ball in the summer time.

Tallcallits ok, ask questions as you se fit.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Tallcallits ok, ask questions as you se fit.



When my trainer gives me the option to take another minute to rest (after about 60 seconds), I tell him I'm ready and pick up the weights and go back to work. 

When he asks if the weight is good, I say no they need to be heavier.

If he asks whether I want to do the same old thing (whatever we did last week) or to learn something new, I say I want to learn the most demanding exercises you are willing to teach me (in that case deadlifts, conventional, straight legged, and sumo style).

When he asks what I want to do today, I say I want to push my limits and set new records and I don't hesitate to jump right into the fire and try anything he throws at me.

So all I can say is "Yes Sir!" and where do you want me to start today?


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Well thats good. Cannot progress doing the same things all the time keep up the good work!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well thats good. Cannot progress doing the same things all the time keep up the good work!



You too man!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Dam thats some high reps on leg day god! Youll be setting pull PRs soon D


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I got a midnight tourny tonight....its nappy time.

BTW-I got a phone call from the head trainer at Club Fitness in O'Fallon Mo. yesterday. I got an interview with him next week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I got a midnight tourny tonight....its nappy time.
> 
> BTW-I got a phone call from the head trainer at Club Fitness in O'Fallon Mo. yesterday. I got an interview with him next week.



Going up man gj.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Back Squats*
> 225x10
> 275x10
> 350x10
> ...





Absolutely amazing workout! Your squats are really up there.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 6, 2007)

awesome workout man! good job on the squats too!

and congrats with the interview


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Holy shit you move a lot of weight!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

Squats and deads.  What a great workout!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 7, 2007)

How low do you go on those squats?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 7, 2007)

what is the pain in your back when you squat?  SI joint pain?


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh dear lord!!!!

Those numbers are fucking amazing!   I'd need a forklift truck to lift 400lb+ numbers.  Outstanding DD, you're a machine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2007)

Impressive workout DD  .


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 7, 2007)

howdy. hmm... 'tis about time i posted in here.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> BTW-I got a phone call from the head trainer at Club Fitness in O'Fallon Mo. yesterday. I got an interview with him next week.



Hope it goes well...How far from Spirit airport is it?


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah good luck on the interview. With you're knowledge,  you should walk it DD.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

Best of luck to you D. We're all rootin' for ya over here!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments.

P I am not certain what it is. Sometimes I feel like it is tight, but I cannot get it to loosen up. Other times I have a sharp pain right above my tail bone. 

BMU-I go 90 degrees. No ATG with that weight. Sometimes I go lighter and ATG. 

So I got great news! We played in an overnight tourny in St.Louis at B-mac. There were 22 teams and we walked right through it. We never lost! We beat a team with 4 major A players on it. And the best thing is we had to really crappy guys playing with us! So our 1-8 hitters really packed the load! Very fun night! Best thing about it was we actually had a guy there to watch us. He was wanting to sponsor us! He gave his other team 10,000 bucks last year to do as they wished. This guy wanted to get rid of them because they wasnt winning. Now this guy says if we let him then we are his team! He wants to buy us buy-ins. Which is our own bats, bags, gloves, cleats, pants, shirts, hats, batting gloves.....and they will be all matching. He is even going as far as letting us pick our stiching on our gloves! I am so pumped!

Now on to my life: I was talking to my buddy who is a personal trainer at the Club Fitness in OFallon Mo. He said I pretty much got the job. I just got to go show my face to see that I am not an idiot. I have told the gym I am at now that I am leaving they actually offered me more money, but I told them they simply dont pay me enough. So things seem to really be looking up! 

Another note:Games tonight so no workouts tonight unless I get rained out.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hope it goes well...How far from Spirit airport is it?



I dont know buddy. I dont know where Spirit airport is to be honest with ya.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

YOUR BACK! Good to hear your getting sponsored big D!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

Pregnant wife.  New job.  Winning team. New sponsor.    You should take all your good karma to Vegas.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

No kidding! Actually the prego wife and all this softball dont go together well!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

Well done to you!

You deserve nothing but happiness for all your hard work! Good job!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2007)

awesome job with the sponsor Double D! and congrats on the new job!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

congrats, D! Sounds like the sun is shining upon you!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

We are the Bomb Squad. I guess we get very little respect...heres a link to the tourny we won. http://www.missourisoftball.net/


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Well done to you!
> 
> You deserve nothing but happiness for all your hard work! Good job!



Well said.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> We are the Bomb Squad. I guess we get very little respect...heres a link to the tourny we won. http://www.missourisoftball.net/



_*You cheated!!!*_

You put your gloves down and your balls out, and they left!  






Nice job, man!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice...your killing me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of good news. Way to go DD!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks to everyone for the nice comments.
> 
> P I am not certain what it is. Sometimes I feel like it is tight, but I cannot get it to loosen up. Other times I have a sharp pain right above my tail bone.
> 
> ...





Excellent! You are the man DD, and your hard work is paying off.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome, I know right where that Club Fitness is, maybe I'll come up sometime and say hey if you take the job!!! Congrats on the walkthroughs in softball, Good Stuff!!! Hope you had a GREAT 4th!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice going.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2007)

You're only going to be a few minutes away from my office.  Looks like I might be changing gyms....

Hey, you played in STL with subs and didn't call?  WTF?


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Pregnant wife.  New job.  Winning team. New sponsor.    You should take all your good karma to Vegas.



EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

That is all great news DD! I didn't realize you were pregnant again man.  Congratulations!  Good luck on the interview, but I'm sure you are a lock .


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

*Py* Sorry I shouldve called. It was a super fun tourny. The sponsor is wanting to take us to world regionals this August in either Minnesota or Kentucky! 

*Archie* You mean the gym in OFallon or the gym I am getting hired at in Alton? I have to meet the guy in the OFallon gym, but I am getting hired for the Alton gym. Would be awesome to hook up though! 

Thank you to everyone else. Things really are paying off!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Yesterday

*Bench*
225x3
245x3
265x3
275x3
295x3
135x35

*Supine Rows*
BW+90x10 (3 sets)
BWx10 (3 sets)-5 sec negs and 3 sec iso's.
BWx25

*Incline*
185x12
195x10
215x5

*Pullups*
BW+110x3 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225x10 (2 sets)
10 second ri

Today
Ran 2 miles in about 12 minutes
10-50yard sprints (30 sec ri)


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is all great news DD! I didn't realize you were pregnant again man.  Congratulations!  Good luck on the interview, but I'm sure you are a lock .



God D is pregnant again lol


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Pregnant wife, new job doing a passion of his, and numbers *Atlas* himself would be proud of.......








Thinks are looking very high up indeed.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn nice workout!!  Great numbers your movin!

Goob thats an awsome pic man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice workout DD!!  I'm not sure what most impressive....the bench, pullups or 2 mile run ?????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice workout DD!! I'm not sure what most impressive....the bench, pullups or 2 mile run ?????


That's what I was thinking!  Damn boy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

How far away from your home to this new gym is it?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Pregnant wife, new job doing a passion of his, and numbers *Atlas* himself would be proud of.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, all I can say is good God look at those rows!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I know, all I can say is good God look at those rows!!



His rows are freaking sick. His pull-ups are even better.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Atlas?

You mean the guy holding up the planet _isn't_ DD?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

rows like a monster as usual Double D! awesome workout


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2007)

KelJu said:


> His rows are freaking sick. His pull-ups are even better.



Yup, I'm so jealous of his pullups.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice workout DD!!  I'm not sure what most impressive....the bench, pullups or 2 mile run ?????



The pullups hands down thats just amazing! Most guys who bench 300+ can barely do BW pullups.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yesterday
> 
> *Bench*
> 225x3
> ...



damn, nice workout.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

*Akira* About 55 minutes from home.

*Tallcall* Thanks

*KelJu* To be honest I am more impressed with my rows!

*Gaz* If that guy was me in the picture my title would be bow to me.

*Scarface* Thanks

*Repro* I am sure I would be jelous of your singing...

*Brutus* And thats wierd to me. I would think most guys would be able to do both since it requires a strong back for a big bench. (Well most of the time)

*Fuster* Thanks


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

*Goob* Good picture, and things are looking up!

*DB* Thanks

*YM* I was most impressed with the run!

*JD* Glad you 2 are on the same page!


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Todays workout was short and kinda sweet

Dynamic Warmup

*Deads*
135x10
225x18
295x5
345x5
*Stopped there, back was killing me!

*Lunges SS w/ Stepups*
60'sx10/60'sx10 per leg (3 sets)

*Leg extensions*
4 platesx12
r/p
4 platesx5
r/p
4 platesx3

*Hypers*
BWx30 (2 sets)
*No weight here, back was killing me.

Static Stretched

Workout time-25 minutes!

I was going to go as high for 3 as I could but my back didnt feel right so I bowed out! I guess I should also say that there was no rest between exercises. And very little rest between sets.....I call it a sorta circuit....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

My goodness BRother D2, your w/o's are fantastic!!! Hope the back is ok my Friend, your strength is admirable!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2007)

I have nothing but respect for you for bowing out when you were having pain. At our level of training that takes more guts than anything. Sometimes we bang our head against the wall, but you know when to stop banging.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Archie

KJ I know when to stop and I knew at that point if I didnt then I may be out for longer than I need to! My back wasnt so much hurting as it was uncomfortable!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 11, 2007)

You and arch are strong fellas


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

sweet workout Double D! deadlifts looking strong! and its good you realized the limit of your back, don't wanna do any serious damage.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

*WIB* thank you, but it was a very weak session!

*Scarface* Well I was going to be shooting for 400x3 today since I got that over the winter, but the back wasnt having none of that today!

BTW-I have been trying to cut the past week. Its going very well. Strength seems to be staying where I would like it to.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Back pain or not, you managed a brilliant workout there. Lunges + Stepups supersetted would have been muchos tough


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

And you're cutting? Amazing! I hope your back is good today - back pain is bad pain!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Great workout but...good job listening to your body!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes I am cutting and it sucks so bad! I need to up the calories. I havent been eating jack because I have been super busy. Plus I stayed an extra 4 hours last night to pick up a few clients. Wow was I hungry.

Today:
Ran 3 miles-20 minutes maybe a bit less

I got 2 games tonight and I am getting ready to push mow my 2 acre yard!


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah I hear ya,.  I do that too often when I'm cutting also, get busy on the weekends, don't time my meals, before you know it... bam... my metabolism is screwed up for a couple days


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I think on the weekends I will save my cheat meals. I play ball all day long on Saturdays and theres no way around not getting a burger between meals.


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

mmmmmmm... burgers......  

We're going to a bbq on Saturday,,, I can't wait for the burgers!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

With all the extra activities you do, tournaments, outside your strength training you must have to eat truck loads!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

I was eating a good bit. But I think I have started to gain a bit of fat lately. I think I should just eat at my normal maitnence and run a bit more. I am taking in about 500-600 calories a meal right now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

ho-lee-jee-zuz....6 minute miles and you aren't happy w/ that? W/ all the mass u have????
dang, brotha...oi!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

It was about that....maybe 6:25 miles....? Obviously the first mile was super fast....I didnt exactly time it, but I did know the time whenever I went out and looked at the clock when I got back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-jee-zuz....6 minute miles and you aren't happy w/ that? W/ all the mass u have????
> dang, brotha...oi!



I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Well from Thursday to Saturday I played 12 games. I made about 8 outs in all of those games. We played very bad this weekend. We were missing about 4 of our guys and the fellas that replaced them couldnt hold their jock! So we took like 6th out of 23 teams this past weekend. 

Workout scheleduled for tommorow.


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

That's ok D... You'll do better next time.  Everyone has a bad day in softball...


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Your right. We beat the same teams that beat us the weekend before. I just hate to lose. Its the first game we have lost in 2 months!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

12 games in 3 days  too bad about your replacements though, but it looks like you help up your end


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey now, don't beat yourself up (thats our job, LOL!!!) Your doin Great w/ALL that your doing my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

katt said:


> That's ok D... You'll do better next time.  Everyone has a bad day in softball...



Nice avatar Katt


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.....I get so angry whenever we cannot string hits together and we lose to teams that arent as good as we are...oh well you win some and you lose some!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh and I am so stupid I forgot to add this:

My wife woke up this morning and said she thought the baby dropped....meaning she could be due anytime. But the thing is her baby doctor thought she should be due around the end of August.....I just hope if she comes she will be fully ready!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> too bad about your replacements though, but it looks like you help up your end



You should have called Pylon.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh and I am so stupid I forgot to add this:
> 
> My wife woke up this morning and said she thought the baby dropped....meaning she could be due anytime. But the thing is her baby doctor thought she should be due around the end of August.....I just hope if she comes she will be fully ready!



That's awesome man, I hope things go well!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh and I am so stupid I forgot to add this:
> 
> My wife woke up this morning and said she thought the baby dropped....meaning she could be due anytime. But the thing is her baby doctor thought she should be due around the end of August.....I just hope if she comes she will be fully ready!


 .  Whatever happens, you and the missus will be fine DD!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh and I am so stupid I forgot to add this:
> 
> My wife woke up this morning and said she thought the baby dropped....meaning she could be due anytime. But the thing is her baby doctor thought she should be due around the end of August.....I just hope if she comes she will be fully ready!



GOD speed you and yours Brother D2!!! Your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!
She will be ready, enjoy the experience yet again my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

everything is falling into place Double D, new job at a better gym, and a new baby on the way!

you and your family will be just fine


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

hang in there D its almost there heh


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Itll work out fine, D. I expect you have this baby thing down by now!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL i can just picture D being that crazy dad driving insane threw traffic at the slightest hint of trouble from his wife


----------



## Double D (Jul 17, 2007)

*Extremely Wide Bench*
225x10
245x8
265x4

*Supines*
BWx28
r/p
BWx7
r/p
BWx3

*Incline*
135x28
185x12

*Iso-Extreme Pushups*
BWx90 seconds

*Pullups*
BWx20
r/p
BWx7
r/p
BWx3

*Bent Over Laterals*
35'sx10

Very high rep workout! Alot of fun. I wanted to test my conditioning!


----------



## goob (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice Workout DD!

Also congratulations on the new job.  Great news man.  Wish I was one of the gym member to benefit from your knowledge...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 17, 2007)

great workout! looks like there's nothing wrong with your conditioning!


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh and I am so stupid I forgot to add this:
> 
> My wife woke up this morning and said she thought the baby dropped....meaning she could be due anytime. But the thing is her baby doctor thought she should be due around the end of August.....I just hope if she comes she will be fully ready!



mine dropped at 29 weeks and was born at 36.



goob said:


> Wish I was one of the gym member to benefit from your knowledge...



x2.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout! looks like there's nothing wrong with your conditioning!



You can say that again.

Nice going, man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Go D been a while since you did the WG bench huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

You have just inspired me to see how many bb incline reps I can do w/135


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout! looks like there's nothing wrong with your conditioning!



Yeah DD, I'd say you're in great condition. Do people tend to gather around and stare at you when you do these things (I kind of like that when it happens)?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice workout DD!  

What are iso extreme push-ups?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

What exactly are you training when doing very high reps?  Is it just muscular endurance or is there more to it than that?


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

I for one would definitely be watching that workout!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Incline*
> 135x28
> 185x12


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

I was training for endurance. I dont know why....I have been doing lots of running and trying to get into the best shape for state! We will probably play 15 games next weekend! 

Na I workout at my home. Once I start this new job I will probably workout there though. I will scheledule myself a few hours to eat and workout. Right now its just hard to keep weight on, but strength has been awesome!

yes Brutus I ahvent did Wide Grip Benching in some time!

Todays workout:

Core

*Planks*
BW+100x10-10sec holds (2 sets)

*Cable Crunches*
100x10 (2 sets)

*WoodChops*
50x10 (2 sets)

Lower

*Back Squat*
405x8
415x6
425x4
440x3 (URGH!)

*Conventional Deads*
365x8
385x4
405x2
225x20

*Lunges*
100'sx10 (2 sets)

*Hypers*
bw+100x10 (3 sets)

*_Tough workout. Squats tore me up!_

Also I 15 50 yard sprints. I AM BEAT! I hate sprinting after a leg workout.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Sprinting after the leg workout???? Now there's one I haven't done before..... and probably never will ! 

Total Insanity!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

Sick workout, Double trouble! I'm always blown away by how much you can squat- and then deadlift no less-that shit is insane in the brain!


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

My deads are horrible! But one day they will creep up on me and be up to par. I dont really care to much though...

Thanks Katt!

I am a firm believer you should pull lower movements just as upper movements just as your should with the upper movements....you guys agree?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Sick workout, Double trouble! I'm always blown away by how much you can squat- and then deadlift no less-that shit is insane in the brain!


Agreed.  That is some hardcore stuff!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Every time I see a post of yours, I think of big double d breasteses.  You can only imagine what comes to my mind when I see "InThePooper" post...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 19, 2007)

Id agree you should always equal your push with your pull.


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

I would agree B.....

Well today was a day off. I worked last night until 4 am at the gym so I slept until 1:30 today! Oh well I feel good now.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2007)

4am??  What the "F"?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't necessarily agree that you need to pull and push the same amount in the lower body.  The lifts tend to overlap and encompass a lot of the same musculature.  There may be cases where I feel otherwise. 

I would never ever sprint after a lower body workout.  You are asking for a lot of trouble.  Also, you are very fatigue and the quality of movement goes down, which ultimately makes your sprint workout shit.  

High quality work > volume


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, how?  Were you helping move shit around or something?


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

There hours are all messed up.....we normally take a couple hours to clean the place before we leave. I am glad I am out of that place, its pretty ridiculous really. We really dont have alot of members so I only train like 2 a day. Its not to money friendly if you know what I mean. 

The new gym I am going to has a ton of people already prenrolled! They have already sold first sessions to about 95% of the people coming in!


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't necessarily agree that you need to pull and push the same amount in the lower body.  The lifts tend to overlap and encompass a lot of the same musculature.  There may be cases where I feel otherwise.
> 
> I would never ever sprint after a lower body workout.  You are asking for a lot of trouble.  Also, you are very fatigue and the quality of movement goes down, which ultimately makes your sprint workout shit.
> 
> High quality work > volume



The does make sense.....

As for the sprinting I did my workout in the am and my sprinting in the pm. I felt ok to do em then. My legs didnt feel to bad at that point, but I assume you mean right after my leg workout?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2007)

yea, right after is what I meant.

That is okay if you do it AM and PM.  I would just put the thing you are prioritizing in the AM though.  If you are in a phase of training that is specific to getting faster, sprint in the AM when you are fresh.  If it is a strength phase, train in the AM.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah sprinting after squats, deads...and those fucking lunges.    Good job though.  Do you use straps for the lunges?  10 reps is about 20 steps and that isnt a _quick _set.

Oh yeah, the sprinting...if I did that after all that shit, I would take 2 good strides then fall.


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

Right now my main priority is just maintaining strength! We play so much ball and I just want to have that little extra whenever we get into those 10-12 game tounaments!


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah sprinting after squats, deads...and those fucking lunges.    Good job though.  Do you use straps for the lunges?  10 reps is about 20 steps and that isnt a _quick _set.
> 
> Oh yeah, the sprinting...if I did that after all that shit, I would take 2 good strides then fall.



I do use straps at that point. I normally dont use straps for the deads, so when I get to the lunges I am about pooped. My form on my lunges arent very good, but I always get my knee right before it touches the floor and then back up. But I am shakey the whole way!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, I notice when my form starts to fade on lunges, when I ascend or descend, my torso may rock left or right.


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah that happens pretty easily, especially after squats and deads!


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

I need to start splitting those up! I cant do squats and deads together for to much longer.....they are killing me.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

I could imagine.  I mean your core is shot to shit!  All those compound movements, not to mention the direct core workouts from the beginning.

Either way, hats off.  I cant even get passed the....60s was it?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I need to start splitting those up! I cant do squats and deads together for to much longer.....they are killing me.



Ya know, when I did the push/leg/pull proggie, I never minded it.  I didnt do much of anything after those 2 movements, but I think thats the key.

I mean think about it...you do those 2 movements with high intensity for whatever volume (hopefully low), every muscle is going to get hit.  What good is a little else going to do?


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

I dont know why but my lower pressing has always been pretty strong, my lower pull sucks pretty bad though.


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

I dont know......I really like to add hypers and lunges at the end.....I just have a hard time not doing those. My legs feel like they will fall off at that point.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont know......I really like to add hypers and lunges at the end.....I just have a hard time not doing those. My legs feel like they will fall off at that point.



Ohhh well, I do like to stagger my way out the gym too, but doing calves gives me that affect will make that happen.


Your deads arent that far off from your squats.  Think about the upper vs. lower difference.  Surely there will be some, but that gap is way too wide.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

crazy workout yesterday Double D! good job, especially the 100lb lunges!!

I know what you mean, deadlifting and squats on the same day are tough, thats why I am going to have 2 lower days soon.


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont know why but my lower pressing has always been pretty strong, my lower pull sucks pretty bad though.



I feel your pain, even though I love both my lower presses and pulls. My upper pulls are good too, it's just my upper presses that need work. I'm sure it'll work out for both of us!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

Busy in here!

Yeah, squats and deadlifts in the same wo has got to take it's toll on your CNS.


----------



## goob (Jul 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> crazy workout yesterday Double D! good job, especially the 100lb lunges!!
> 
> I know what you mean, deadlifting and squats on the same day are tough, thats why I am going to have 2 lower days soon.


 

Seconded.  Those lunges are nuts. Incredible.  If I tried that, my legs would shatter like Akira's dreams of being released from prison......


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


>



Don't worry man, I'm sure BigDyl won't mind sharing his cell with you......


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

ooooo.... BigDyl & Akira together in a cell...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2007)

katt said:


> ooooo.... BigDyl & Akira together in a cell...



Fufu and I'll probably have to stop by and pay them a visit!


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Fufu and I'll probably have to stop by and pay them a visit!



I'm thinkin we will have a little bondage going on here... it only gets better & better


----------



## tallcall (Jul 20, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm thinkin we will have a little bondage going on here... it only gets better & better



We'll go easy, I promise!

Akira, you know we all love you man, I hope everything turns out better for you!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother D2!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

Waddup big boy?  Playing a lot of softball?


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Yo D!!!!  What's going on?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope everything went well this weekend, did you win it all? How's everything with the wife? The people are starting to get rowdy and are demanding answers


----------



## goob (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't make me come over there.......


Answers damn it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2007)

D i know where YOU LIVE .....not really lol just the state.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the concern guys. I will be able to check everyone elses journal later.

Heres mine for now:

We went 5-0 this weekend and won about 400 bucks or so. Teams there were not real good. I hit 2 balls this weekend that many of the guys there said was the hardest balls they have ever seen hit! I was happy about that. I dont remember what I went for, but I had a poor first game I know. I probably hit 600 or so for the tournament.  Not so good.

We scored 42 runs the final game so we did some ass kicking. Today is a 12 hour work day so I dont know if I will get a workout in or not, I am super tired.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks for the concern guys. I will be able to check everyone elses journal later.
> 
> Heres mine for now:
> 
> ...



You hit two hard balls?!? (*ouch*)

hehehe, good times


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

nice job with the tourny Double D. 42 runs in one game...that is a serious ass raping in my opinion!! 600 is good too man.

have you heard anything more about the guy that wanted to sponsor you guys?


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

The guy who wants to sponsor us sent me a pm on another board today and said our jerserys and hats are in. We play the 18th and 19th in Troy Illinois.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on the Wins this weekend my Friend!!! Rest up and take a day off!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Archie.....I hope you get feeling better yourself!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks Archie.....I hope you get feeling better yourself!



Much, thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey there! Sounds like you've been working very hard recently! Its sad not having you around so much  

Hope you are well and get back to the workouts soon!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2007)

Good job D! Earn that money


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2007)

Take care of business DD!  We are not going anywhere .


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 24, 2007)

42 runs is insane
They don't have a mercy rule?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds like a great tourney.  Is there any way I can get hooked up with a hat?  I'm willing to pay for it, but that logo is SWEET!


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Keep knockin' em right out of th park dude.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

was'sup, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2007)

just had to go thru the last couple pages to get caught up....wow...


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> The guy who wants to sponsor us sent me a pm on another board today and said our jerserys and hats are in. We play the 18th and 19th in Troy Illinois.




Someone wants to sponsor you guys?  That's so cool!


----------



## Double D (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah guys things are going awesome! We do got an awesome sponsor for next year. Like I said we have got state this weekend in Granite City. It ought to be alot of fun. There maybe some drama though, because we have two guys who think they ought to play, but they will be sitting. Ought to be interesting. 

Pylon....our hats we got right now only has a B on it. But I dont know what the new ones have on em.....that logo is for the new jerseys we aer getting sponsored for. Let me find a link for our old jerseys....


----------



## Double D (Jul 25, 2007)

Midwest Bomb Squad - SoftballFans.com

Thats the thread, but it looks like all the images are gone. But you may still be able to get whatever you like. The jerseys are pretty nice as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

How goes it Brother D2???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

so...when's the update pics coming...w/ all those massive weights you're tossing around...AND all the cardoi...you gotta be he-yuge!


----------



## Double D (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont know. I am feeling a bit lousy these days. Kids have had streap throat and I am just trying not to get it. My bat I have been using all year has broke and now I have to try and get my stroke back with a different bat! Its going to be a tough weekend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

have u seen: Major League? Can u find some witch doctir to rub chicken bones on your bat to get your swing back?

Other than that...I have nothing to offer...

you still have your tonsils?
i used toget strep once a year...really bad...finally got 'em out...good to go since!
Hope the bug clears the house of 'D' soon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> My bat I have been using all year has broke and now I have to try and get my stroke back with a different bat! Its going to be a tough weekend!!!



I'm a little surprised that someone like you who plays so much has only one bat.  I would have thought you'd have a bag full.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 26, 2007)

I tend to get strep throat once a year too, I still have my tonsils. Probably should have them removed.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

no worries about the new bat Double D. the way you've been hitting, you can afford to drop down a notch but still be above everyone else!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont know. I am feeling a bit lousy these days. Kids have had streap throat and I am just trying not to get it. My bat I have been using all year has broke and now I have to try and get my stroke back with a different bat! Its going to be a tough weekend!!!



Turn your cap sidesways, and put all of your change and keys in your left pocket. That should cure your shanks. 

I know how you feel. I use to play diskgolf pretty seriously, and I lost my best long range driver disk in a water hazard, and it took 6 months to learn how to throw well with a new disk. 

Just remember a lot of it is in your head, and the right attitude and some focus could help you to swing just as good with a new bat than an old one. Good luck with your upcoming games.


----------



## Double D (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I actually started swinging a 98 freak last night and killed the ball so I am good now.

I will check everyone else out whenever I get time, we are on our way right now. Catch you guys on Monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks guys. I actually started swinging a *98lb* freak last night and killed the ball so I am good now.
> 
> I will check everyone else out whenever I get time, we are on our way right now. Catch you guys on Monday!


man...I am NOT gonna let my future kid be bat boy for YOUR team.....
 

Good luck!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> man...I am NOT gonna let my future kid be bat boy for YOUR team.....
> 
> 
> Good luck!



I know some freaks, maybe it was one of them?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

New Bat??? NO PROBLEM My Friend!!! Best Wishes this weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

Youll be fine D dont fret man.


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Youll be fine D dont fret man.


 
Damn straight.  The fittest man in the league, no worries.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 28, 2007)

Cheking in. Saying Hi. Sorry I haven't been around much - everythings been really crazy....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sure you can kill the ball no matter what bat you are using..... I do have favorite barbell though .


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Double D! Hope everything is well for you and yours!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

how'd the weeeknd go for you?


----------



## Double D (Jul 30, 2007)

Weekend went very bad. We got 4th at state! I am very upset about it. We went and lose our first game.....then reeled off about 7 wins....only to lose to a team we would beat 19 outa 20 times....

Sorry guys no time, I will post in everyones journal soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Weekend went very bad. We got 4th at state! I am very upset about it. We went and lose our first game.....then reeled off about 7 wins....only to lose to a team we would beat 19 outa 20 times....
> 
> Sorry guys no time, I will post in everyones journal soon.



look up buddy things always work out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

hey bud-
sorry to hear that...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry to hear that Double D


----------



## tallcall (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey man, I saw what you did for me on the other site, too cool!!


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't win em all DD.  What dose'nt kill you makes you stronger....


Shit....that's my quote quota used up for today.....


----------



## tallcall (Jul 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Can't win em all DD.  What dose'nt kill you makes you stronger....
> 
> 
> Shit....that's my quote quota used up for today.....



Damn those quotas!


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

I havent been around alot lately. I was stopping by to say hey....I have plenty of workout, but dont care to post them at this time. But I had to get some journal whoring in you guys journals going on so I am doing that at this time.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

what..the workouts are so intense..that you've passed Archie in super human feats of strength and want to spare us from humiliation?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

glad to see ya whorin it up...im doin the same


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Na.....just the opposite. My workouts are shit and I hate em. I have been doing push/pull/legs and my work capacity SUCKS!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

You'll get it back soon enough DD.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Na.....just the opposite. My workouts are shit and I hate em. I have been doing push/pull/legs and my work capacity SUCKS!



Like i said don't wry bout it D working  out is like the stock market some days are shit even if everything goes right sometimes you get your most amazing workout at a deck outside.


----------



## goob (Aug 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Na.....just the opposite. My workouts are shit and I hate em. I have been doing push/pull/legs and my work capacity SUCKS!


 
Yeah, if you're workout efforts are bad, I'd hate to see how hard what you consider a _good_ effort would be....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, if you're workout efforts are bad, I'd hate to see how hard what you consider a _good_ effort would be....




Definition of good workout: There _is_ a truck outside that needs to be moved about 10 feet and the emergency brakes are on, total time - 60 seconds.  

Definition of bad workout: BB Bench press - 25 sets of 30 @ 250lbs, total time 20 minutes.  

 Don't worry DD, you do better than all of us even on your worst day!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Brother D2, keep your chin up my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

I have worked out in the past 2 weeks, just have not wanted to post any of em....I felt weak and didnt want to embarass myself! So here todays try at making a better man out of myself.

*Split Squats*
205x10
225x10
245x10 *PR*
*
SLDL*
225x15
275x10
315x5

*Lunges*
90'sx10 (3 sets)

*Hypers*
BW+90x10 (3 sets)
*
Leg extensions*
4 platesx10 (2 sets)
*
Leg curls*-I never do these!
2 platesx10 (2 sets)
*These feel like a waste of time!

Well thats that....good workout.....I also did planks today along with some decline crunches early in the day


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

killer split squat weight!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 2, 2007)

you have nothing to worry about Double D, bad workouts for you would be an awesome workout for a lot of other people! but that isn't even close to a bad workout! good job on the PR too


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Why do you feel that leg curls are a waste of time???


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

Leg curls do absolutly nothing for strength. I lift mostly for athletics and if I am doing something like leg curls I just feel like I am wasting my time.

Thanks P means alot coming from you!

SF-I dont consider myself strong. I feel like I have a long long way to go. Thanks though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Leg curls do absolutly nothing for strength. I lift mostly for athletics and if I am doing something like leg curls I just feel like I am wasting my time.
> 
> Thanks P means alot coming from you!
> 
> SF-I dont consider myself strong. I feel like I have a long long way to go. Thanks though.



Your still making hell in that weight room dont forget it!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Leg curls do absolutly nothing for strength. I lift mostly for athletics and if I am doing something like leg curls I just feel like I am wasting my time.
> 
> Thanks P means alot coming from you!
> 
> SF-I dont consider myself strong. I feel like I have a long long way to go. Thanks though.



You sound like you're a little harsh on yourself, taking into account all the stuff you're doing, you _are_ the strongest guy here (i.e. the MAN!).


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have worked out in the past 2 weeks, just have not wanted to post any of em....I felt weak and didnt want to embarass myself! So here todays try at making a better man out of myself.
> 
> *Split Squats*
> 205x10
> ...



I dont like Leg curls either.  I am not accustomed to it.  I can do decent weight with deads, but my curls are terrible...I think.

Split squats are what I thought Repro was doing as in Static Lunges.  He might alternate them though.  For example, step forward, lunge, step back, repeat on other leg.

Ok...I just did a search on google.  Looks like static lunges = split squats.  You used a Barbell, Repro used a Dumbell.  Of course, I am not sure completely what HE did, but 245 isnt bad, especially for 10 reps!

Christ, there are those lunges again... 

You ever give Bulgarian squats a try?


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes I have did them many times. The most I did with em are like 80's....those are tougher than anything I have ever done. I have a hard time with balance with those...

Those lunges are really not that tough. . I may do them first and see what I can do.

Tallcall....thanks buddy. Archangel trumps my numbers anytime....


Thanks a bunch B!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes I have did them many times. The most I did with em are like 80's....those are tougher than anything I have ever done. I have a hard time with balance with those...
> 
> Those lunges are really not that tough. . I may do them first and see what I can do.
> 
> ...



So you and Archangel are the two strongest guys here, I think that puts you ahead of everybody else here. Good job as always buddy!


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

Haha....thanks alot. I would never put myself in the strongest here. I have a long ways to go before I feel like I am strong....but I really appreicate the kind words!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha....thanks alot. I would never put myself in the strongest here. I have a long ways to go before I feel like I am strong....but I really appreicate the kind words!



We all believe in you man! Just keep up the great work so we all have something to aspire to in the next few years!


----------



## Mista (Aug 3, 2007)

I did lunges for the first time in ages the other day, had to fight off the cramps doing 3x5.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Split squats are what I thought Repro was doing as in Static Lunges.  He might alternate them though.  For example, step forward, lunge, step back, repeat on other leg.



Exactly, I alternate.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> killer split squat weight!



Seconded.

I mean, i love split squats, but you take them to a whole new level  

God, what i wouldn't give to watch you workout


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> So you and Archangel are the two strongest guys here, I think that puts you ahead of everybody else here. Good job as always buddy!



Pete and funk both are very strong.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pete and funk both are very strong.



I know, they're all in the same league. I was just trying to compliment DD.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, a little belated but....

Split squats at 245!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Madness...just madness!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Lunges*
> 90'sx10 (3 sets)



Ouch!


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha.....I am going to have to get me a workout in today. But at 100 degrees outside it sure makes it tough.

I was told I start my new job at the Club on September first, but its al subject to change....


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

So what are you doing until you start your new job???


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know, man.  There's something kind of nice about working out in the heat.  

I open my window when I workout.  I prefer the fresh air, even if it does raise the ambient temperature by over 10 degrees.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2007)

When I was TDY in Egypt way back when...our gym was outside...THAT was a GREAT workout....day time was cool....but at night...with a sky filled w/ stars as the only light source...pretty cool.


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Burner that does sound pretty awesome!

Katt right now I have a few clients, but nothing serious. Just helping them and collecting unemployment for the next month.

DOMS.....I normally have 2 fans on me and I just feel like passing out!


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Push

*Bench*
225x12
235x10
245x10
265x7
*Ok, these felt weak! But calories have been cut.

*Seated OH Press*
185x6
175x7
165x9

Shoulder/chest circuit

*Upright Rows*
105x10, 115x10, 125x10
*Side Raises*
25'sx10 (3 sets)
*Pushups*
BWx10-5 second pauses at the bottom (3 sets)
*RI-60 seconds

*Bench For reps*
100x82
100x68

*Skulls Supersetted with (light) CGBP*
105x10, 105x10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225x10 (3 sets)
RI-20 seconds

Thoughts
Well I felt like the workout took a bit longer than I wanted. I sweat my arse off! I dont know how much I like push/pull/legs, but again its hypertrophy I am after right now so I will stick with it!


----------



## goob (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Burner that does sound pretty awesome!
> 
> Katt right now I have a few clients, but nothing serious. Just helping them and collecting unemployment for the next month.
> 
> DOMS.....I normally have 2 fans on me and I just feel like passing out!


 
I love it when you get it worked out so that you have a few weeks off between jobs. Means you go into the new place really chilled out, rested and recouperated.... although jusging by your workouts, you'll probably be a trainwreck 

Edit - Typified by another awesome workout!^^^


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks alot Goob......one thing I noticed is my OH pressing has went way down!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like an Excellent w/o to me my Friend!!! How much are you cutting??? Your #'s are solid imo!!!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thanks alot Goob......one thing I noticed is my OH pressing has went way down!



Yeah, cutting sucks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Bench*
> 225x12
> 235x10
> 245x10
> ...


Can I puke now?   

Nice benching power!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> When I was TDY in Egypt way back when...our gym was outside...THAT was a GREAT workout....day time was cool....but at night...with a sky filled w/ stars as the only light source...pretty cool.



Man i would love that shit!

Hey D lookin very stong on the rows and bench buddy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's something kind of nice about working out in the heat.



I don't think there's anything nice about working out in the heat.  70 degrees for me, please.  

DD, how's the wife doing in this heat?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't think there's anything nice about working out in the heat.  70 degrees for me, please.


Ditto.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

Down here (in Orlando), I've got the air conditioner set to 80, and it still runs all the time. The 95 or 100 degree weather really sucks when you mix in 80-90% humidity, this is the reason I won't be doing any cardio outside until sometime in November or December when it cools down a lot.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

Heya D...just checking in.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey big guy! How's things?


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

D must be really busy...everyone but him is posting here.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2007)

I dont get around here to often anymore. I have been really busy. I have been getting some classes in so I make more money in September whenever I start my new training job. I have played softball for the past 11 days. I am kinda tired and the workouts show it. But I havent been working so its been me lifting and laying around for 3-4 more hours so its not like I am over doing it....


Pull

*Pullups*
BW+60x9
r/p
BW+60x3
r/p
BW+60x1
*
Supine Rows*
BW+90x12
r/p
BW+90x4
r/p
BW+90x2

*Chins*
BWx19-Failure

*DB Rows*
110x18-Failure

*Bent Over Laterals*
35'sx10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225x10 (3 sets)

*EZ Bar Curls*
95x13
r/p
95x5
r/p
95x2

*DB Curls*
40x11-Failure

Grip Work

*BB Static Holds*
225x62 seconds
225x55 seconds
315x30 seconds

*Wrist Curls SS w/ Reverse Wrist Curls*
Barx20 each way (3 sets)

The calories have been pretty low, but here lately I have increased them gradually. I want to get back to maintenence and then drop back down. But workout sucked! Oh so hot!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

What classes are you taking?

I like this workout..you even threw wrist curls in there.  Atta boy!  Welcome back.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2007)

They are like funamental classes. They are horrible. They are for someone who dont know jack shit. Worst thing is they count the same as another certification. So I could go out and spend 600 bucks on another cert or just let them send me to a class for more money.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2007)

How come youre taking it?  You JUST got certified.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2007)

More money.....the more certifications the more money. While its not a cert it gets treated the same as a cert....


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

Man, your biceps must have been fried after that workout.

Good job, lots of big pulls in there


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> More money.....the more certifications the more money. While its not a cert it gets treated the same as a cert....



You sure?  I can see it getting you in the door at some places, but do these classes give you info on say, rehabilitation?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

was'sup, big guy!
I've got to go back to school for classes in January...Don't know how much it will help, but it will be another 2 certs. to have to help get me a better job! Good luck!

As one of the Dick Marcinko 10 Commandments of Warfare:
You don't have to like it, you just have to do it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 10, 2007)

that sucks man, but don't you let that shit pull you down. If there is any question about how qualified you are just show em your guns!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> More money.....the more certifications the more money. While its not a cert it gets treated the same as a cert....



Crazy how that works, huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey DD


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome workout Double D

supine rows are still very strong - hell all your rows are still strong!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> More money.....the more certifications the more money. While its not a cert it gets treated the same as a cert....



That _is_ what it's all about! Rake in the cash, you deserve it!


----------



## dnich (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats up bro!!!!! how u been doin??? guess this is how ill keep in contact from now on huh?? alrighty then peace


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

What up D?  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2007)

I have got about another 4 workouts in since the last time I have been here. I have been doing lots of rest pauses. I can see some size gains. Strength is right about where it has been.

Going to Troy Illinois this weekend. We got NSA D regionals. I dont think its right for us because theres only 1 home run limit! But ought to be fun!

*Akira* Dont know, havent taken it yet. But its next Monday.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have got about another 4 workouts in since the last time I have been here. I have been doing lots of rest pauses. *I can see some size gains.* Strength is right about where it has been.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

u gonna be posting any current pics? I can imagine from your posted workouts...you should be getting pretty 'herculean' by now...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, I think we'd all like to see some pictures. It sounds like you're doing great, keep it up man!


----------



## Double D (Aug 15, 2007)

I am feeling fatter than ever. I think I will let this journal die. I havent posted in it in forever. I have been pretty lazy in the past 2 months with it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am feeling fatter than ever. I think I will let this journal die. I havent posted in it in forever. I have been pretty lazy in the past 2 months with it.



You'll be missed man


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

You know where to find me B!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know where to find me B!



Ya your right


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am feeling fatter than ever. I think I will let this journal die. I havent posted in it in forever. I have been pretty lazy in the past 2 months with it.



no worries man. I'm sure you're not fat with all that softball! plus you're probably pretty damn busy getting ready for you're new job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

Sometimes I feel like ceasing my journal, and in fact stopped posting in it for several months.  

Don't end it DD.  Your workouts are inspiring!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like I might have to check out the other site more often now.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, me too. What's the other one, or aren't you allowed to say?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

We all go through our times...I've done it especially when i was hurt for a long time.  Was depressing for me to read others workouts and know I couldn't do it.  But I am back now...not as much as I use to be but I frequent the journals as much as I can.

Just keep on truckin and when you have time pop your head in to say hi!


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

C'mon DD.  Don't let your people's down.  We want workouts.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

The People Demand Workouts!


----------



## Mista (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2007)

What's going on ??


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2007)

Heres his most recent post at his other journal.


"I have been going through the fundamentals classes and DAMN! They are the hardest thing I have ever done. Its nonstop from: BW squats (different variations, row variations, chest push variations, shoulder push variations, compound tri work, compound bi work, and core work). This is nonstop for a whole hour! NO BREAKS! Between sets you do moutain climbers, high knees, butt kickers, jumping jacks! There was a few people ever puke! So thats what I have been doing for the past few days. I got 2 more days. If I dont come back its because I am dead!!!"


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha......yeah that would be about Tuesday or so I posted that on the other board. I finally got through the classes. What Club Fitness wanted to do is put you through those classes to get you accustomed to their types of workouts they would like you to put the clients through. Especially on their first workouts.......

Thanks B!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2007)

So do you think that style of training is even close to as good as the style we do?


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Very good question. I think everything has its time and place. I think alot of training just like that would definitly burn a person out. I know I can say after a week of that I do feel leaner and my arms, chest, legs, back, chest, and core are fried. And believe it or not my arms feel fuller......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2007)

That looks sorta like a BO workout (Bloomin' Onion) .


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 24, 2007)

NP D  Dam that looks like one hell of a workout i bet that it scares alot of first timers to working out away.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Na.....I take it easy with them to an extent. Be aware that I dont want a person who is just going to come and pay me for being there. I want the sincere person who is looking for real results. 

JD I wouldnt have a single person ever do a BL workout, EVER! 
Besdies it is a ton of bodyweight things. You simply keep them moving the whole time while burning certain bodyparts out.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

This is one of the weakest arms ever.....I guess I got some more work to do.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is one of the weakest arms ever.....I guess I got some more work to do.



Arms look huge to me! Are you going to post all of your workouts on the other site?


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

I dont know. I will try to keep up here, but since I mod there I have to spend alot of time there. We shall see. BTW-arms got a long way to go before I am satisfied!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont know. I will try to keep up here, but since I mod there I have to spend alot of time there. We shall see. BTW-arms got a long way to go before I am satisfied!



That's because you're a _perfectionist_ 





Kidding


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

I do try. I lost about 7lbs during this ridiculous fundamentals week. I was dead, but all of a sudden got some energy so I am off to workout. You guys have a good one. Rip on my picture as you see fit.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Rip on my picture as you see fit.



 

There are so many ways I could go with this statement. I won't say anything, just go have fun  !


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is one of the weakest arms ever.....I guess I got some more work to do.


 
That arms bigger than me......


----------



## tallcall (Aug 25, 2007)

goob said:


> That arms bigger than me......



Yeah, I feel puny next to that mountain as well!

DD = *HUGE*


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> This is one of the weakest arms ever.....I guess I got some more work to do.



Kinda like your "POOR BENCH"  least your a modest big guy lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2007)

What is this mystery site?  PM me DD.


----------



## Double D (Aug 30, 2007)

I did a dynamic workout tonight.

*This part took about 15 minutes. I took the quads to failure and bit past. It was coupled with bodyweight squats, jump squats, squat pulses, lunge jumps, lunge pulses, iso squats coupled with calve raises, etc.....but I felt like puking about half way through, but I fought through the chunks. At this point I was completly dead, but I decided to know out some hams.*

*SLDL Supersetted with Hypers*
225x15             BWx15
*All 3 sets

Now off to stretch!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

How did those jumps squats work for ya?? I haven't had the guts to try them yet.


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2007)

Squat jumps are great, but the nonweighted variety is where its at.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squat jumps are great, but the nonweighted variety is where its at.



I never went over 65 pounds (bar + 20) on Jump Squats.  For me, they rank as on of the most "fun" exercises.  I can only imaging the stares you'd get from doing them at a gym.


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2007)

Its really not to bad at the gym. I have alot of my clients do them. Depending on their age and they capability. I have to make sure they know how to do a regular squat first. Then I simply have them jump for me. Just to know they can land it correctly. Then we simply put em together. I rarely use them for first workouts, but for the clients I have had for a bit now I use them often.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 31, 2007)

Love how you mix it up brother D .


----------



## tallcall (Aug 31, 2007)

I love squat jumps! I can only do the unweighted kind though


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys for sticking with me here. I know I havent been around much, but I will try to get around more.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't worry DD, we're all here for you man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

short but sweet! good have your awesome workouts back!

and no worries, you have more important things to tend to right now I imagine! (wife having a baby and your new job)

by the way, how's the new job going?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 4, 2007)

How's things going with the wife?


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey D - no worries.... I haven't been on the other site as well,,, too freakin busy with work, etc... I try,,,


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

School happened to me.  Take a breather and update us when you can.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2007)

Heres a quick update. Wife is having the baby on Friday. Work is fun as hell, but I have been working 12-14 hours a day trying to build clientel. Kind of it for now. One day I will be back here full force.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2007)

Good luck to you both!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Heres a quick update. Wife is having the baby on Friday. Work is fun as hell, but I have been working 12-14 hours a day trying to build clientel. Kind of it for now. One day I will be back here full force.


Sounds like things are going well.  Best of luck man!


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2007)

hey dd, what's up? How is your training going(both yourself and clients)? How is your wife coming along?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

sounds like good news all around man!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2007)

First BakerBoy goes MIA and now Double D.


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> First BakerBoy goes MIA and now Double D.


 
No idea about BB.  But DD is busy _somewhere else_, and has a lot going on in his life at the momment.  I'm sure he will re-appear when it calms down a bit.

If you read this DD, good luck with the new kid.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, he has a good excuse.  Maybe the package came early...


----------



## 1quick1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Heres a quick update. Wife is having the baby on Friday. Work is fun as hell, but I have been working 12-14 hours a day trying to build clientel. Kind of it for now. One day I will be back here full force.



Good luck man.  Keep us updated


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother D2, GOD speed you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 16, 2007)

hope you and your wife and the baby, if it came, are doing well!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2007)

Update us when you can DD!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Baby is here. She is 9lbs and 5 3/4 ounces. 20 1/2 inches long. Her name is Kiera Lynn. She was born on the 14th at 8:40am. Everything is good there.

As far as my clients, things have been going good. I have gotten about 3 for sure clients in the first few weeks. Things are fun there. And my training has been kick ass. I have been dropping bodyfat and amazingly have been getting stronger. Its been a good ride thus far.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations with the baby!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 16, 2007)

congrats on the baby girl! sounds like everything is going very well for you!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2007)

Great news, congratulations DD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats DD!!  

Get some sleep


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

You must be proud Brother D!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 17, 2007)

Good stuff DD - you're going to have your own baseball team soon!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2007)

Good news, DD.  Congrats.


----------



## 1quick1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Baby is here. She is 9lbs and 5 3/4 ounces. 20 1/2 inches long. Her name is Kiera Lynn. She was born on the 14th at 8:40am. Everything is good there.



Congrats again man!



Double D said:


> And my training has been kick ass. I have been dropping bodyfat and amazingly have been getting stronger. Its been a good ride thus far.



So we going to be able to see them abs soon?  With how well you train I'm sure  it won't take long.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey D - congrats on the baby!!   

Got any pictures to post????


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats man! Hope to see you around here soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats, my friend!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Baby is here. She is 9lbs and 5 3/4 ounces. 20 1/2 inches long. Her name is Kiera Lynn. She was born on the 14th at 8:40am. Everything is good there.


I just saw this!  Congrats DD.  Kiera Lynn.... I like that .


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are the pics?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Where are the pics?



I'll second this.  Since she's DD's kid, I got a fifty that says she already has a good lat spread.


----------



## goob (Sep 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll second this. Since she's DD's kid, I got a fifty that says she already has a good lat spread.


 
And will be able to squat more than me.....

....before she can walk....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 30, 2007)

And, no doubt, she'll beat me at Dips...


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2007)

september 14th is a great day cause it's my birthday too.....she is destined to do great things in life DD, congrats buddy!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The baby is doing great. She is so sweet. 

As trainers we try to put things together for our clients. We did this on Friday (for time):

BW Squats-50
Walking Lunges-25
Pushups-25
Pulups-20
Dips-20
Run 1/4 mile
Squat Thrusts w/10 lbs db's-25
Knees to elbows crunches-20
Updowns w/14lbs med ball-15

Me and the head trainer fuckin tied on this! Whats the odds? I got it in 7 min and 11 seconds. Thing that killed me is I didnt do the treadmill right. I got on a treadmill that was broken first, so then it cost me about 10 seconds!

So hows everyone been? 

After a month at the new gym I have 6 full time clients right now. I am getting about 3-4 this week. I need anywhere from 15-20 to get my by. I am looking to be a director there soon. The director is wanting to go to a gym they are suppose to be putting up in Wentzville....shall see though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

how much do most personal trainers make?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Depends how many clients I have and what level of training I sell them. A good friend of mine made 52,000 last year. I will sacrifice that until I can become a director. They make around 70-80 grand a year. Then after that comes trying to be a director of a few gyms....so theres something to shoot for.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Depends how many clients I have and what level of training I sell them. A good friend of mine made 52,000 last year. I will sacrifice that until I can become a director. They make around 70-80 grand a year. Then after that comes trying to be a director of a few gyms....so theres something to shoot for.



Thats good to hear i know its hard to raise a family on 50g a year ,but for someone like me it sounds decent and like you said i could work up to 70-80 mark.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Shit man I only made 32,000 last year. Now that sucks! Thats working swing shifts and a shit ton of ot!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Shit man I only made 32,000 last year. Now that sucks! Thats working swing shifts and a shit ton of ot!



You mean at the oil factory?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep. It was pretty rough. You got to realize I live in a small town where 30,000 really isnt horrible. If I was living in LA or something, I probably wouldnt have a place to live! Here I pay like 250 a month for rent! Now thats dirt cheap.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yep. It was pretty rough. You got to realize I live in a small town where 30,000 really isnt horrible. If I was living in LA or something, I probably wouldnt have a place to live! Here I pay like 250 a month for rent! Now thats dirt cheap.



DAMN 250! I'm happy to hear your doing good man just wish we lived closer so we could fucking destroy the weights together.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

You could come over to CLub Fitness and sign up. We have been doing plyos religously.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Man lol i live in Maryland.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya I know, about time to move huh? haha......what gym are you a member of out there?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

I go to my college gym. It's a decent setup and has everything i need except the piss poor music and people not working hard. There are 2 guys who go there and they are jacked!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2007)

no worries Double D, with your knowledge and the way you train people's eyes will open and you'll have clients in no time!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Its funny the bigger guys in the gym are so dumb. Their form is soooo bad. But he steroids does wonders....

Clients will be coming this week. Things are really looking up there.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2007)

I guess I should have re-phrased that...you'll have loads of clients in no time...that's more fitting I think.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

haha........right on.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its funny the bigger guys in the gym are so dumb. Their form is soooo bad. But he steroids does wonders....
> 
> Clients will be coming this week. Things are really looking up there.



One guy knows what he's doing but is till think he isn't going all out when he lifts. This other guy works his ass off and is a strong fucker! He sorta seems to know what hes doing but i bet his diet sucks. Theres another guy who just busts ass but i suspect diet.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

My diet has been, see it and eat it lately. And believe it or not I am at my leanest of the summer.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 7, 2007)

It's good to here from you again!

You'd better tell those other trainers to watch out, because you're going to take all their clients.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I have taken a few clients they have given first workouts to. You see a first workout there we get 6 bucks for whether they sign or not. At that time we try to sign them to sessions. Well a few trainers do half ass work and dont try to sell themselves. I simply sit down and tell them that if they want results they need me. Some buy into it, others dont. I for one believe in myself and know that they will get where they want to be if they are with me.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 7, 2007)

Ultimately, it's your self-confidence that'll get or lose the client.

I'm sure you do fine!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 4 clients coming in this week to finalize their contract with me. So yes this week will be awesome!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

When are you coming to Alton?


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey D!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice to see you've been around a little. Understandable that you've been busy though.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> When are you coming to Alton?



Whenever I have an excuse, I guess.  

Did you see Superdraft was canceled?  Sucks.  Anything going on over on that side of the river?


----------



## goob (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey D. Good to hear things are going well for you. If I lived anywhere near, I'd hire your training services in an instant.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Its funny the bigger guys in the gym are so dumb. Their form is soooo bad. But he steroids does wonders....*
> 
> Clients will be coming this week. Things are really looking up there.



Isn't that the TRUTH!!!

Sounds like your doing GOOD Brother D2, wishin ya nothin but the Best my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi guys, thanks for all the encouraging comments. 

Hey Pylon my brother is playing in fall state in Champaigne this weekend. And I am going to be playing in a Halloween tourny at the end of the month. First tourny in like 2 months!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

I think the main thing with clients is honesty. If you cant deliver what you promise theyll call you on it. Luckily thats not an issue with the DD because he knows his shizzle 

How goes, bro?


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2007)

Good, but gots to go get some grub. Talk to you all very soon.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

so what is your training goal right now anyway Double D?


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you have any advanced clients DD???  Ones that you could really get technical and testing with?


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2007)

Goal? I have no idea. Drop bodyfat and add muscle. I am doing well right now.

I have some advanced clients. Nothing ridiculous yet though.


----------



## Big G (Oct 23, 2007)

Dang! Nothing since 10/9/07. You OK DD? I was going to talk to you about circuit training. SamEaston told me you do that kind of cardio. I was thinking of adding it to my next 12wks workout plans (I'm done running. Too boring, plus getting cold/wet here in OH). I wanted to pick your brains.

BTW, WTG on your workouts. You're a man, right? I figured you may actually be a horse for a minute, seeing your weights! Was that 285lb bench press? Jesus! How long have you been at this?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

It would be nice to see D check in...


----------



## tallcall (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah man, it's been a while.


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Goal? I have no idea. Drop bodyfat and add muscle. I am doing well right now.
> 
> I have some advanced clients. Nothing ridiculous yet though.



Advanced clients?  Are they harder to train?  I imagine they have more "specific" goals than your regulars?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 24, 2007)

hopefully you're doing well!

maybe his absence means an increase in cliental?


----------



## 1quick1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hopefully you're doing well!
> 
> maybe his absence means an increase in cliental?



Hopefully.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope all is well my Friend!!! Having to let my journal go for a while, life just got crazy but will be back when I can and drop you some encouragement!!!

GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Just an update:

I am now the personal training director at Club Fitness in Alton, Illinois. I couldnt be happier with that! I interviewed for the job about 4 months ago and got it. Other than that things are pretty much the same. 

As far as training goes, this is the strongest I have ever been. 

*Bench*-365
*Squat*-475
*Deadlift*-still a weak 430

I have been doing lots of crossfits and my posterior chain is very strong so I feel like contributing my success to that. 

Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## Mista (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work Double D. keep it up!


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Just an update:
> 
> I am now the personal training director at Club Fitness in Alton, Illinois. I couldnt be happier with that! I interviewed for the job about 4 months ago and got it. Other than that things are pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats D!  Good to see everythings good with you.  As I said once before, I'd hire you as a PT in an instant if I lived in your neck of the woods.

Laughing at "a weak 430".  My ass.  That's a damn impressive lift in my book.  And 475 on the squat-


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Double D, good to see you're back.    How are the little ones doing?  Congrats on the new job.  Still have time for softball this year or are you now too busy?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2008)

And as for that deadlift, at least I can beat you one out of three.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Just an update:
> 
> I am now the personal training director at Club Fitness in Alton, Illinois. I couldnt be happier with that! I interviewed for the job about 4 months ago and got it. Other than that things are pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


 

Good stuff DD....I'm glad you actually followed through on your training career as opposed to me, but good for you, you deserve it.

Nice to see your squat is still massive like I remember, don't know if I'll ever touch you on that one, but at least I can compete with you on the other 2.

What are crossfits?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah buddy, welcome back! It's been too long.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow great PRs man! You still doing the westside split?


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Havent did westside in like 9 months. 

Heres crossfit- Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness.

Trips the little ones of great, and growing quickly! And absolutly no time for softball. I work 10-8 here Monday through Thursday and on Friday 10-6. So when the weekend comes I want to see the family. 

Good to see everyone here! TC you are doing great I took a peak at that journal and nice job buddy!

Stewart-its hard to pursue the pt career cause you have to take such a paycut starting off, but now I am in the money!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 10, 2008)

Who are you?!?!?!


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Kids getting big buddy. Real cute, must get it from his momma!


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

Monthly contest we have at the gym, I did it today:

*Stairs*
30 floors
*Lunges*
100
*Pushups*
100
*Supine Rows*
50
*OH Press w/ 20lbs DB's*
50
*Crunches*
100
*1/4 mile run*
*All for time:12:44


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

UGH.  Lunges following the stair run is killer.


----------



## Double D (Jun 10, 2008)

The 1/4 mile was the hardest!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> Monthly contest we have at the gym, I did it today:
> 
> *Stairs*
> 30 floors
> ...



Damn!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> The 1/4 mile was the hardest!



Ohhh oh oh oh.  12:44 is the 1/4 time.  I thought it was the total time of everything!


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ohhh oh oh oh.  12:44 is the 1/4 time.  I thought it was the total time of everything!



It was the time for everything. And puke I almost did!

Knee a bit sore today though


----------



## Double D (Jun 11, 2008)

A1.Jump Rope-2 mins
A2.Box Jumps-2 mins
A3.Planks-1 min
*3 times though

Crossfit*

Run 1/4mile
50 hypers
50 Situps
-3 times though for time.

*14:23 was my time.*


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats crazy i never wouldve suspected you would be doing that crossfit stuff. Hows that working for you in muscle size and gains?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

I still do strength stuff about 3 days a week, but crossfit the other 3. I am in the best shape in 5 years.


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> A1.Jump Rope-2 mins
> A2.Box Jumps-2 mins
> A3.Planks-1 min
> *3 times though
> ...


 
Dear lord that looks punishing D. Very punishing.  And very impressive to add to that. Great time, some folks would be proud just to manage 3/4 of a mile in that time....


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2008)

so I guess it's safe to say you are a lot more conditioned now than you used to be? 

What are you tipping the scales at these days?  I would guess that you probably aren't much more than 200 pounds at this point, how could you be with all those conditioning exercises, but you are probably in kick ass shape huh?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

Its easy to be in good shape when you work at a gym. But I am hovering between 200-205, depending on whether I am real hydrated ot not. I would like to think I am in pretty good shape right now, but I could always be better!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> I still do strength stuff about 3 days a week, but crossfit the other 3. I am in the best shape in 5 years.



Thank God! I knew you hadnt left us!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

Crossfit*

For max amount of reps with no pause during the set

*BB Bench Bodyweight Supersetted with Pullups*
Set 1: 25 reps/22 reps
Set 2:19 reps/19 reps
Set 3 :15 reps/13 reps
Set 4:12 reps/11 reps
Set 5:10 reps/11 reps
*NO REST, add reps up and thats the amount you post on crossfit

*Sprints*
20-.10 on the treadmill

Absolutly spent!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> Crossfit*
> 
> For max amount of reps with no pause during the set
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2008)

big d lookin good in here....thats some sick circuit work your gym puts out.  i miss that!  I am going to start up some circuit work again I just love it sooo much!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am definitly still feeling it!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 12, 2008)

That crossfit stuff looks great! My strength and conditioning coach is having me try a variation of that style for a few weeks. 

He is going to become a certified trainer in crossfit (he always used to use the same method they use anyways so he's no stranger to it).


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2008)

A crossfit cert is no joke. Our vice president of our company has a cert in that.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 13, 2008)

He's a really cool guy to work with. I hoe he gets his cert with no problems.


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2008)

I will be doing todays workout with a weighted vest on, plus some yoga afterwards:

For time:
50 Sit-ups
50 Double-unders
50 Sit-ups
Walking Lunge, 50 steps
50 Sit-ups
50 Burpees
50 Sit-ups


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool yoga, how's that working for you D?


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2008)

Hate it, but its just cause I am NOT flexible!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2008)

Double D said:


> Hate it, but its just cause I am NOT flexible!



LOL me to i have the worst shoulder flexability im actually getting a massage therapist to work out some scar tissue knots in my shoulders.


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2008)

I make sure I stretch my shoulders as much as possible other than that I have poor flexibility in my hips.


----------



## Double D (Jun 16, 2008)

*Crossfit*

-50 situps
-50 Double Unders w/ Jumprope
-50 situps
-50 walking lunges
-50 situps
-50 burpees
-50 situps
*FOR TIME, My time was-12:10

*5 rounds for time*
I did it with a 20lbs weighted vest on

Dips-10
Pullups-10
Squat and Press with 30 lbs. DB's-10
BW Rows-10
*dont know time, stopwatch crapped out! But damn!

*Elipitical*
10mins

*Hit softballs for an hour! I dropped some bombs!*

And pretty tired.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 17, 2008)

How you doing DD?


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha, very well and yourself?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

Double D said:


> I make sure I stretch my shoulders as much as possible other than that I have poor flexibility in my hips.



Well i got the massage done today and besides the fact that she kinda grabbed my ass like twice it was somer of the best money ive ever spent. I feel much better and i can feel the improvement in my shoulders and traps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

looking strong buddy and aerobically fit ,also when you gonna post up the weight sessions big D?


Double D said:


> *Crossfit*
> 
> -50 situps
> -50 Double Unders w/ Jumprope
> ...


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you mean the weight sessions? I have gotten away from lifting real heavy. Last I benched I got 365 for 1. 

CROSSFIT

*7 rounds through*

*75lbs oh press standing*
21 reps
*Hyperextensions*
21 reps 
*All this for time. Time was *7:25*


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

Also I did

-5 mins on the stepper/level 20:20lbs weighted vest
-10/30 second sprints:w/ my 20lbs weighted vest

Went to hit balls. Took about 45 minutes for that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 17, 2008)

21 reps?!  Do you fatigue and let the DBs down every so often?


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope, its only 75lbs with a BB. Which sounds easy, but its all about work capacity!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2008)

Why?


Double D said:


> What do you mean the weight sessions? I have gotten away from lifting real heavy. Last I benched I got 365 for 1.
> 
> CROSSFIT
> 
> ...


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2008)

Because its fun! I enjoy it more than putting up X amount of weight for X amount of times. Dont know why, but I think I am addicted.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2008)

Double D said:


> Because its fun! I enjoy it more than putting up X amount of weight for X amount of times. Dont know why, but I think I am addicted.



Alright big D i bet you can make it work perfectly for you.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2008)

I was searching google and came up with this:

*25 pullups
50 deadlifts with 135lbs
50 Pushups
50 Box Jumps 24 inches
50 Floor Wippers
50 clean and press w/ 35lbs db's (25 per arm)
25 pullups*

For time of course-*12:51, but I definitly couldve did it quicker*

*10 mins of sprints*

*20 mins of yoga*


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2008)

Double D said:


> I was searching google and came up with this:
> 
> *25 pullups*
> *50 deadlifts with 135lbs*
> ...


 
Outstanding.  In and out of the gym in 25 mins, cardio, endurance and muscular development worked on.  I like your style DD.  Thats a tough shift.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2008)

Dont let that fool you now, I laid on my back after that workout for a good 10 minutes, haha.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 19, 2008)

Double D said:


> Haha, very well and yourself?


I'm good. I see your Wo's are great as usual


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2008)

Man you causeing hell in the gym big D! You ever tried that spartan 300 workout of hell?


Double D said:


> I was searching google and came up with this:
> 
> *25 pullups
> 50 deadlifts with 135lbs
> ...


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

I kinda thought that was what it is. If you find it send it to me, I will try it 4-sure!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

*Crossfit today was

Squat-1rm (450)
Standing OH Press-1rm (195)
Deadlift-1rm (440)*

*Total weight lifted=1,085*

2nd crossfit

*-run 800 meters
-run 400 meters backwards
-run 800 meters
-run 400 meters backwards*

*Total time=11:30*

*20 mins yoga*


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

Double D said:


> *Crossfit today was*
> 
> *Squat-1rm (450)*
> *Standing OH Press-1rm (195)*
> ...


 
Impressive stuff.  THe weights you put are awesome.  If I tried a 450 squat I'd come out looking like Yoda.

The 2nd crossfit circuit is really interesting.  I've never seen anyone do backwards running outside of soccer training, but not for 400 metres at a time. It must be killer.  I'm definately going to look into this.

Keep it up DD, inspiring stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2008)

Double D said:


> I kinda thought that was what it is. If you find it send it to me, I will try it 4-sure!!!!



Oh i have no clue maybe it is i just heard about it somewhere.



Double D said:


> *Crossfit today was
> 
> Squat-1rm (450)
> Standing OH Press-1rm (195)
> ...



Doing great man! That deadlift is starting to catch your squat to.


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

DD, have you a link to the crossfit program?  My google search just turned up various organisations, I could'nt find an actual program.

It sounds awesome and hard.  Which appeals to me.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2008)

It puts up a new workout each day. If I dont like it, I just look back at previous ones and go from there. 

BTW-Core is way past torched! Tommorow will be strictly aerobic!


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Double D said:


> Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness


 
Thanks DD. I checked that one out first, but it did'nt seem to have a complete protocol, as in what to do each day. Obviously, this is up to the participant (own abitiltes etc..), according to some of the info, but I'd love to know what (sort of stuff) I should be doing each day. Glad your back on here,  along with some others, a great source of knowledge.

Basically, I'd like to see a template/ example program that I could adpat/ follow to my own abilities.  Do you have a basic 'rulebook' so to speak?  

Something like:
Day 1: 1RM's + pylos.
Day 2: Bodyweight circuit + sprints
Day 3 : Timed compounds + metabolic lifts etc...

If you know what I mean.  It's just hard to find an exact (sort of)template for this, telling you what sort of efffort to make on each day.


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Double D said:


> It puts up a new workout each day. If I dont like it, I just look back at previous ones and go from there.
> 
> BTW-Core is way past torched! Tommorow will be strictly aerobic!


 
Ok, further to that other post...... you basically check out what they say to do each day on the website and then.....do it?

That sounds cool, but is there not a specific template, or rough guide?


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope no rough guide at all. If this doesnt get you into shape nothing will. Its kinda frustrating some days because every once in a while they put deads on back to back days, so I just put a different lift in and make it my own program. Good stuff. Besdies that everything is soooo core oriented that you get strong as shit.


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Double D said:


> Nope no rough guide at all. If this doesnt get you into shape nothing will. Its kinda frustrating some days because every once in a while they put deads on back to back days, so I just put a different lift in and make it my own program. Good stuff. Besdies that everything is soooo core oriented that you get strong as shit.


 
So...you just follow the "workout of the day", day by day?

I thought there would be a specific protocol.  Still, I'm still up for this, but what happens if you don't workout on a sprcific pattern - i.e Mon, Wed, Fri.   

Would this mean you miss/ or repeat certain workout types if you vary the days of the week you workout?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2008)

Whats up DD? I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a bread that knows exactly what we are doing so its easy for us to throw something together day by day, but for someone who dont know jack, then its not a good idea.

KJ- Nothing much buddy. I am the personal training director in Alton ay Club Fitness now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 23, 2008)

lookin good in here bro!!!

loving this crossfit stuff it makes me miss my circuit work haha!

hows everything been?


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2008)

Things are going well. 

Crossfit today:

*10 1-legged squats
20 Dips
15 Pullups

*For 5 rounds*

*My time was-8:05*

*Ran 2 miles*


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Double D said:


> Things are going well.
> 
> Crossfit today:
> 
> ...


 
Ouch that sounds hard. I don't think I can even do 1 x one legged squat, guess I'll have to try.  Nevermind 50 of them.....


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2008)

Its funny how you commented in my journal today cuz I was reading into some CrossFit stuff on the toilet.  "Filthy Fifty" to be exact.

Seems like a real fun proggie.  The first thing I thought was power + leaness being the 2 top side effects, if nothing else, goals!

I really like doing rep upon rep of things, but I always end up going back to brute strength.  Shit, ask Stewart too, hes got the same...dissorder as I do.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Ouch that sounds hard. I don't think I can even do 1 x one legged squat, guess I'll have to try.  Nevermind 50 of them.....



There are different ways to do them.  The way I do them are basically half-ass Pistols, but thats a more advanced way.

Its a matter of flexibility at the most if you cant do them at first.


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2008)

I love to lift heavy, but I am addicted to this shit! The big thing is if its lean your looking for then this shit is where its at.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Good work D! I hate the1 legged squats but i know they have their uses.


----------



## Double D (Jun 23, 2008)

They Suck!


----------



## Double D (Jun 24, 2008)

*Crossfit (3 of em)*

Number 1

*Hang Snatch 7x1*
barx1
95x1
135x1
145x1
155x1
155x1
160x1
165x1
*Wanted to go higher, but no bumper plates and I didnt want to drop a bunch of weight.

Crossfit #2

*20 Lunges
10 L-Ups
5 Handstand Pullups*

*7 rounds for time

*10:10*

Crossfit #3

*Ran 5K in 27 mins*


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ball Wall Squats at 10 feet
Sumo Deadlift into a upright row (75lbs)
Box Jumps (2 feet high)
Push Press
Supine Rows*
* 1-minute each exercise for as many reps as possible. Go straight through with stopping the clock. Its for 3 rounds with only 1 minute rest before repeating. At the end post total number of reps

*369-Total reps*

Only 17 minutes, but I was spent!


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> *Ball Wall Squats at 10 feet*
> *Sumo Deadlift into a upright row (75lbs)*
> *Box Jumps (2 feet high)*
> *Push Press*
> ...


 
THis looks killer. Great job DD. 369 reps in 17 minutes is madness.

Whats Ball wall squats at 10ft?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2008)

DD, I'm getting tired just reading those workouts.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

20lbs ball. You squat and throw it up 10 feet, and keep repeating.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> 20lbs ball. You squat and throw it up 10 feet, and keep repeating.



If I did that workout, I'd be throwing up too.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> 20lbs ball. You squat and throw it up 10 feet, and keep repeating.


 
Dear lord.  Do you do this at the gym?  After my 'barbell punch' incident I would be kicked out faster than you could say "pay for that damaged light fixing".

Can't wait to start crossfit.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Trips I was pretty much spent. It was one of the hardest crossfits I have done in a very long time!


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Ya well I am the pt director so I kinda do what I want.....


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> Ya well I am the pt director so I kinda do what I want.....


 
Cool. You sound like the perfect trainer. Do you have anyone else doing this?  What about your staff, like the instructors or clients?  Do you make them do it?


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Vice president of our company is religious by it! I have 2 of my trainers who do it with me. I always win though.....

I love to do it with others cause it motivates me! Its not for anyone looking for an easy get by workout....


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> Vice president of our company is religious by it! I have 2 of my trainers who do it with me. I always win though.....
> 
> I love to do it with others cause it motivates me! Its not for anyone looking for an easy get by workout....


 
What about clients?

One last question: You do the workout of the day from the website. but is it ok just to do it 3-4 times a week, rather than every day?


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

I do crossfits atleast 4 days a week. They have the last months crossfits posted up, so I just use what fits for me. If I do something like heavy deads the day before I stay away from lots of reps with deads the next day. I just make it around what I need. Like I am doing crossfits all week and then on Friday I amgoing over to another gym and doing a simple heavy chest and back on Friday. I am not looking forward to it, just to damn boring!


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh and ya I put some clients through some modified ones.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool.  Looking forward to killing myself with this.

I did something similar a while back and the looks I got from other gym goers were priceless.  Me dripping with sweat rushing around like a cheeta on speed before decending into a wreck that looked like Yoda after 10 days in an industrial washing machine.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats a pretty good comparison! I am literally spent when I am done! Dude go to crossfit.com and check out the demos, they are ridiculous!


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Watched one where they did some pretty heavy 'thrusters' - front squat to push press for about 30 reps, then 30 pullups and repeat.  It looked absolutely brutal.

...and I bet that was'nt even the worst of it.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

I watched some guys jerk 315 on one of those vids the other day. So for people to say that shit dont make you strong they are nuts!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

I can only imagine how you must look like a spartan.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitly not. I am fairly strong, but I have some work to do. I am not lean enough and definitly not strong enough! Once I settle I will prolly die.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> Definitly not. I am fairly strong, but I have some work to do. I am not lean enough and definitly not strong enough! Once I settle I will prolly die.



I hear that the results you *have* gotten are just never good enough to back off or stop ever.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

goob said:


> After my 'barbell punch' incident I would be kicked out faster than you could say "pay for that damaged light fixing".



Hahaha, this made me literally laugh out loud 

Awesome workouts, DD - you're a damned machine!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2008)

Not a machine at all. You should see me laying on the floor after I am through! URGH! I think I am going to do a aerobic workout only today, I am VERY SORE!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> Not a machine at all. You should see me laying on the floor after I am through! URGH! I think I am going to do a aerobic workout only today, I am VERY SORE!



Thats only because your power core overheats


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> We are a bread that knows exactly what we are doing so its easy for us to throw something together day by day, but for someone who dont know jack, then its not a good idea.
> 
> KJ- Nothing much buddy. I am the personal training director in Alton ay Club Fitness now.



Thats awesome. Is the pay satisfactory?


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2008)

Making about 90,000/year


----------



## KelJu (Jun 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> Making about 90,000/year


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2008)

WHAT?!  Get the fuck out of here!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2008)

True story. I am the boss man at DFM. As a trainer I was lookin at 40,000/year and that wasnt a gurantee. So ya its good stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to see you back  

Your workouts look challenging and fun.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to be back YM.

No big deal today:

*Ran 4 miles*
35 mins

Small Circuit

*Box Jump
Jump Rope
Situps*
3 rounds no rest

*Elipitical*
10 mins

BLAH


----------



## 1quick1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> Making about 90,000/year



Damn baller


----------



## Double D (Jun 27, 2008)

Its good stuff. Just found out Club Fitness is going to be advancing into the Kansas City area! I am pretty excited about that! Just means more buisness and more money!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2008)

I was reading into Andy Petranek's cross fit gym and though it looks exciting, I cant see it do fantastic for hypertrophy.  I can see it doing wonders for cutting, functional strength (my specialty), and just a healthier way of life.

I will really try to see if I can incorporate some of this at the gym I am at now.  Might be kinda tough to make sure I have equipment available.


----------



## Double D (Jun 27, 2008)

I started only using it now and then. But I got addicted. Heres the way I think: whats the point of being big and strong if you cant use it? I dont want to have to squat 10 reps and breath heavy afterwards, ya know? Anything anerobic is just to easy anymore. If I dont feel like ass after a workout, then I dont feel like I did enough.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2008)

Here ya guys go:

*Bench*
225x3
275x3
315x3
345x1
370x1 pr

*Incline*
225x3
275x1
300x1 pr

*Pullups*
bw+45x10 (4 sets)

*CGRow*
200x10 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2008)

How many days a week are you going "crossfit" type workouts?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome stuff D!


Double D said:


> Here ya guys go:
> 
> *Bench*
> 225x3
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Heya D -

Congrats on the gig.  Sounds like it is working out great!

I started tinkering with crossfit as well (though haven't been actively with it lately).  

So are you moving to KC?  How are you tied into the CF move there?


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

No I highly doubt I go anywhere. DFM is who I work for, but we are leased onto Club Fitness. If I were to go to KC I would have to make a good amount more. Its just tough to move me a wife and 3 kids. We shall see though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2008)

Double D said:


> Here ya guys go:
> 
> *Bench*
> 225x3
> ...



You exceeded me!!!!

What are your rests like?


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

Rests were full ri's. I was just seeing what I could do. 

*Crossfit*

*45 Double Unders
135 squat clean
135 dips
45 Double Unders*

*Was suppose to be for time, but it was to damn hard and I just got through it in like 25 minutes! Fuckin tough. Squat cleans were about the death of me. 

*Ran 1 mile-7:00 flat*


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

I just bought a set of rings, so I will be using those as soon as they get in! Good stuff!


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2008)

Double D said:


> Rests were full ri's. I was just seeing what I could do.
> 
> *Crossfit*
> 
> ...


 
135 dips????? 135 squat cleans???  This is nuts, I think I would have to build up to this cross fit stuff.  Really extreme.

Good job DD.


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

Let me readjust that:

135lbs squat cleans for 45 reps, sorry!

It was suppose to be 45 ring dips, but I have it to where 3 regular dips=1 ring dip.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet those squat cleans sucked sounds like the kind of exercise that is a ball buster.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2008)

Crossfit

*Standing OH Press*
135x1
145x1
155x1
175x1
200x1

*Push Press*
135x3
155x3
175x3
205x3
225x1
230x1

*Pullups*
bw+45x1
bw+75x1
bw+90x1
bw+120x1
bw+145xfailed

*Ran*
3 miles


----------



## goob (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy shit D!  Your doing weighted pullups sans 120lb's??  That's almost 100lb's heavier than my best efforts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking good  

What's your pace in the run?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2008)

*Goob* Thanks buddy. 

*Crossfit*

*135lbs dead-15 reps
135lbs hang clean-12 reps
135lbs Front Squat-9 reps
135lbs Push Jerk-6 reps

5 rounds for time*

*Time was 28:10

*Ran 5 miles*


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2008)

I run it from 6.0-8.0 just varies.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2008)

Double D said:


> *Goob* Thanks buddy.
> 
> *Crossfit*
> 
> ...


 
Ok. I have resurfaced.

I have been following the CF stuff, because it looks very interesting to me. I am bored with coventional PL and BB training, and am suffering from overuse injuries (arthritis mainly). Heavy weight all the time is bad for me.

CF appeals to me because it changes up all the time, and with different emphasis.

I have tried some of the WOD workout's and LOVE the variety.

Today's WOD totally kicked my ass, to an embrassing degree. I can easily do 135 for the reps prescribed for all movments, EXCEPT the hang clean for 12 reps. After 2 rounds I was sucking wind so bad, I had to quit. At 52 I don't want to risk a heart attack 

DD, should I back off the weight to accomplish the goal, or just take LONG rest periods to get the 5 rounds? My main downfall was the hang cleans, not a movement I am familiar with. My form was awful. Watching a vid is great, but hard to translate to the gym floor..

BTW, great to see you are back!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2008)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok. I have resurfaced.
> 
> I have been following the CF stuff, because it looks very interesting to me. I am bored with coventional PL and BB training, and am suffering from overuse injuries (arthritis mainly). Heavy weight all the time is bad for me.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh..........look who's back     And you didn't stop by to say hi


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2008)

*JD*  Drop weight for sure. Try doing 105 instead. Then work your way up. I sure am glad to have someone on board with me.


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2008)

*Crossfit*

With a continuously running clock do one pull-up the first minute, two pull-ups the second minute, three pull-ups the third minute... continuing as long as you are able.

Use as many sets each minute as needed.

*I am retarded and did this wrong. I didnt use as many sets as needed. Once I couldnt do anymore pullups in a row I was done. So I got about 13 minutes. 

*2nd Crossfit*

Run 800 meters forward 
Run 400 meters Backwards 
Run 800 meters Forward
Run 400 meters Backwards

*Time was 11:39*


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

Crossfit

*95lbs thrusters
Pullups (Chest Must hit the bar)
Reps of 21-15-9
*For time of course

Time was-5:04*

*Max Bench*
225x1
275x1
315x1
375xfail
365x1

*100 Burpees*

Done


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow killer stuff D! Those pullups look like they would suck. How did the one rep max feel on the benchpress.


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

The 1rm felt like my shoulders were going to break in 2! I actually did that after all the thrusters which impressed me! I think fresh the 375 would go up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work Mr. Crossfit


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2008)

Double D said:


> The 1rm felt like my shoulders were going to break in 2! I actually did that after all the thrusters which impressed me! I think fresh the 375 would go up.



Im psyched for when you hit 400 which will be the time i hit 300 lol. Im hitting 300 soon to.


----------



## Double D (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats really not my big goal right now, but would definitly be a plus!


----------



## Double D (Jul 8, 2008)

*Crossfit

50 bw squats
21 pullups
21 dips
hang clean with 135lbs-10 reps

*3 rounds for time*

*Time-10:10*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2008)

Double D said:


> *Crossfit
> 
> 50 bw squats
> 21 pullups
> ...



Did you do 3 sets of 21 pullups and dips ?


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2008)

21 reps for each round and there were 3 rounds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> 21 reps for each round and there were 3 rounds



Nice.      That's tough.....21 non stop pullups for three rounds


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2008)

That's what i call power!


Double D said:


> 21 reps for each round and there were 3 rounds


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

I did a simple arm workout yesterday and ran a mile. Nothing to great, but it was something.

Today is going to be a 10k run. Ought to be good stuff.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

*Crossfit

All for a 1-rm
Squat-425
Standing OH Press-190
Deadlift-425
*I suck

Run 10k (6.2 miles)
Time-58:08*


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Double D said:


> *Crossfit*
> 
> *All for a 1-rm*
> *Squat-425*
> ...


 
Maybe if you didn't run 8 billion miles a day in 15 minutes you would have higher 1 rep maxes!  Shit, I wouldn't worry bout those numbers, sure some of us might lift more than you do on certain lifts, but we aren't running our asses off everyday or doing 85 pullups at a time or stuff like that, so I say good stuff 

6 mile run.....you're nuts


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha....you know 4 months ago I wouldnt even consider running! Then started doing these crossfits, and I love running. Well maybe not love running, but its a hell of alot easier! Besides that I like the looks people give me in the gym when I am throwing 20lbs balls in the air, doing double unders, and as fast as I can 135lbs thrusters. I always get asked, are you training for some type of event.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> I did a simple arm workout yesterday and ran a mile. Nothing to great, but it was something.
> 
> Today is going to be a 10k run. Ought to be good stuff.



You know i have to admit this crossfit stuff is begining to grow on me. I gave it a try ,but in the form of MMA training.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> *Crossfit
> 
> All for a 1-rm
> Squat-425
> ...



What's this "i suck"  business? You matched your squat and deadlift and if i remember correctly last time your squat was much more powerful then your deadlift.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2008)

Y but deads stayed the same and squat dropped.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2008)

Double D said:


> Y but deads stayed the same and squat dropped.



Oh i didnt know. Well whatever man you just had a bad day next time you test it you'll be good and set a PR or two.


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2008)

*First off I decided to see what I could OH Press (With a little push from the legs). 

OH Press
135x1
155x1
175x1
185x1
205x1
225x1
235x1 pr

With a continuously running clock do one pull-up the first minute, two pull-ups the second minute, three pull-ups the third minute... continuing as long as you are able.

Use as many sets each minute as needed.
*I got to 13 minutes! And that was a pr also. I made sure I went all the way down each time and on the way up I made sure the chest touched the bar.

THIS IS WHERE IT GETS SERIOUS!!!!

1/2 mile run
50 hyperextensions
50 situps
*3 rounds

Time-18:23*[/B]
Alright so I bought a new supplement called Morph. It is sooo awesome. I had the best workout of my life! I was stronger and had alot more endurance! It was awesome. The shit is expensive, but its worth it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 15, 2008)

I think your second set of OH press is my max


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha, I felt pretty damn strong on those!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2008)

wassup, D!
How's things?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2008)

Freakin nice OHP man!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats up Burner? Things are very good. I am running a club, have 3 beautiful kids, and things are going well. This month has been a tough one for training. We have been having a hell of a time getting people into the gym and buying training. The economy is struggling. We have a good majority of people who work for AB and they just got bought out so I dont know how thats going to workout. 

Kyle thanks buddy. Shoulders and core are sore as hell today! Oh I forgot I decided to bench a bit. I got 315 for 5 which is getting better. But my front delts are screamin at me today!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2008)

*Crossfit*

*Deadlift*
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x5
365x5

*Ran 5k
27:42*


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 16, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> You know i have to admit this crossfit stuff is begining to grow on me. I gave it a try ,but in the form of MMA training.



Its a LOT like the MMA training.

Double, in all fairness, how long did it take you to find a grove in the crossfit training?  Meaning, when did it no longer feel unfamiliar or when you didnt care about the stares..?


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha, people stare at me everyday doing this stuff. I get asked what I am training for atleast once a week. It probably took about 2 months before I was like, ya this is what I do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2008)

Double D said:


> Whats up Burner? Things are very good. I am running a club, have 3 beautiful kids, and things are going well. This month has been a tough one for training. We have been having a hell of a time getting people into the gym and buying training. The economy is struggling. We have a good majority of people who work for AB and they just got bought out so I dont know how thats going to workout.
> 
> Kyle thanks buddy. Shoulders and core are sore as hell today! Oh I forgot I decided to bench a bit. I got 315 for 5 which is getting better. But my front delts are screamin at me today!



I hope your delts are sore, that's the most incredible sensation you can get from weight lifitng. Awesome to hear about that 5 rep buddy i can vaguely recall when you hit that for a 1RM grinder


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

Double D said:


> *Crossfit*
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 225x5
> ...


 
Good stuff DD.  How did the hams take to the run?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2008)

Still playin ball?


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2008)

Tha hams to that run were aweful. Cramped the hour time.

Ya I dont play a whole lot of ball anymore, but I play now and then. Just to busy!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2008)

Well heres yesterday's workout. 

WOD-*"Cheif"*

3 minutes per round
1 minute rest between rounds
*5 Rounds

135lbs power Clean
6-Pushups
9-Squats

*I got 25 rounds total*. Thise was one of the toughest I have done!


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy shit. That looked incredibly nuts, still on crucifyfit....sorry crossfit. 

Awesome.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha.....ya I am knocking it out. I was sick for like 2 months with nomonia.....but good now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2008)

Double D said:


> Haha.....ya I am knocking it out. I was sick for like 2 months with nomonia.....but good now.



Damn that sucks bro.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 18, 2008)

Double D said:


> Haha.....ya I am knocking it out. I was sick for like 2 months with nomonia.....but good now.


oh hello!


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2008)

SheLifts said:


> oh hello!



Hello....

*Grace

Clean and Jerk 135lbs-30 reps
*For time

2 mins and 38 secs. Did really well here. There was this big ole steroid guy came over and wanted to try it. His time was 6 mins flat.....*


----------



## Double D (Sep 21, 2008)

Friday I did:

Continuous clock. 1 pullups first minute, 2 pullups second minute, 3 pullups third minute....etc. Got really hard whenever I got to 15.

*Total-15 rounds* 

Did the same with Incline Bench (.075%bw-150)-*17 rounds*


----------



## Double D (Sep 21, 2008)

OH btw----asked Prince to change my name for me and he did so. For those who know me as Malley on every board other than this one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2008)

Malley said:


> Hello....
> 
> *Grace
> 
> ...



Still Cross-fitting I see    Was this your only exercise for the day?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2008)

Malley said:


> OH btw----asked Prince to change my name for me and he did so. For those who know me as Malley on every board other than this one.



That's cool to hear bro. Guess ill have to refer to you as M from now on.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

nice looking Crossfit session Malley

hard as shit I can imagine!


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2008)

Nothing easy about it:

*WOD-Isabel
Power Snatch 135lbs-30 reps-for time
1 min and 45 secs! An all time best for me. Maybe shouldve used a heavier weight. My spotter watched my form the whole time. I took one break and went from there. *


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have been trying to get a solid 5 days in a week, but so much just keeps coming up at the club I get sidetracked. And the boss only wants me working out from 2-4.....so if something comes up at that time I dont get to workout, which sucks.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice work Mal.  Xfit is brutal.  It seems like the kind of thing that goes nicely with the HIT mindframe.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2008)

It actually would go very well with hit. Only problem with Crossfit is that sometimes they go throughout a week to try and overtrain a certain muscle group like shoulders.....then to add hit to that would be to much.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2008)

Malley said:


> It actually would go very well with hit. Only problem with Crossfit is that sometimes they go throughout a week to try and overtrain a certain muscle group like shoulders.....then to add hit to that would be to much.



Do they often attempt to over train to cause muscle growth in the rest period?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Malley said:


> It actually would go very well with hit. Only problem with Crossfit is that sometimes they go throughout a week to try and overtrain a certain muscle group like shoulders.....then to add hit to that would be to much.



I was thinking more about the mindset than trying to combine the two.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nicole*

Complete as many rounds in 20 minutes as you can of:
Run 400 meters
Max rep Pull-ups

I got 8 rounds and 104 pullups


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow a 104 pullups! That shit is crazy!


----------



## Double D (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you very much

We put this together:

Ring Dips
OH Press-115
L-Pullups

*5 rds max reps

*My total was 197*


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

104 and pullups?!? that's crazy man!

that crossfit above looks brutal! nice job


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2008)

Wasnt the easiest!

*Push Jerk*
135x5
155x5
185x5
205x5
215x5

*If I was fresh I think 235 could have went up 5 times. Hardest part was simply balancing at the top.

*Ran*
2 miles


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2008)

I hate push jerks why not do a push press its easier to execute? Good work regardless.


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2008)

Well you have to work with both. Its not like I just do the push press or just the push jerk.....thats like asking why only dont you always just do a hang clean? Realize they both serve a purpose.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2008)

Still going strong with the crazy-man workouts I see.    Have you forgotten how to powerlift?


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2008)

No powerlifting for me, its just to boring. Besides that it kills my shoulders and knees.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2008)

Malley said:


> Well you have to work with both. Its not like I just do the push press or just the push jerk.....thats like asking why only dont you always just do a hang clean? Realize they both serve a purpose.



Good point D i was just looking at it from a get strong and big fast standpoint ,but i understand where your coming from.


----------



## Double D (Oct 3, 2008)

With a continuously running clock do one 135 pound Clean and Jerk the first minute, two 135 pound Clean and Jerks the second minute, three 135 pound Clean and Jerks the third minute... continuing as long as you are able.

*I got 8 rounds....good shit though.*


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2008)

Malley said:


> With a continuously running clock do one 135 pound Clean and Jerk the first minute, two 135 pound Clean and Jerks the second minute, three 135 pound Clean and Jerks the third minute... continuing as long as you are able.
> 
> *I got 8 rounds....good shit though.*



When my hand heals ill give this one a try it looks like hell.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2008)

Malley said:


> With a continuously running clock do one 135 pound Clean and Jerk the first minute, two 135 pound Clean and Jerks the second minute, three 135 pound Clean and Jerks the third minute... continuing as long as you are able.
> 
> *I got 8 rounds....good shit though.*



i dont get it.  you do one rep in the first minute and then wait until that minute is up before you go on and do 2 reps in the second minute?  If thats the case you only got 8 rounds?  tsk tsk, I thought you could do better than that!! 

*goes and hides in corner because I can't even do a clean and jerk correctly to begin with!*


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> i dont get it.  you do one rep in the first minute and then wait until that minute is up before you go on and do 2 reps in the second minute?  If thats the case you only got 8 rounds?  tsk tsk, I thought you could do better than that!!
> 
> *goes and hides in corner because I can't even do a clean and jerk correctly to begin with!*



Haha....ya I definitely thought I would get 10-12 rounds, but it just wasn't going to happen...with good form that is. Little more aerobic than I thought as well!


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2008)

Run 400 meters
21 L-Pullups
21 135lbs OH Press
Run 400 meters
15 L-Pullups
15 135lbs OH Press
Run 400 meters
9 L-Pullups
9 135lbs OH Press
*
16:05 was my time*


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a hard time with the OH Presses.....135 was a bit more than I shouldve did for all of those reps!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome crossfit session man!

how's things?


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a small update. I dont see to many people who used to be here all the time anymore, but for the few there are here is where I am in terms of maxes:

Bench-did 405 yesterday a new pr
Squat-510 did that about 2 months ago
Deadlift-who knows, I suck there. Maybe 460? My form just goes bad once I get to heavy
Standing OH press-225
Push Jerk-I did 295 2 months ago.

Thats about it for now. Going to get some cardio going on real soon again. I dropped the ball there for the past 2-3 months. Cya guys soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice numbers


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of us are still here, but not as often.  Life happens.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys.....ya I am not here at all, EVER. I cant get on this site from work, but I can a few others so I am there alot. In case people didnt know I am the personal training director at Alton Club Fitness. Things are going really well. I mean it is January and we get those extra 120 members joining for their new years resolution! Anyways, nice talking to you guys!


----------



## Double D (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow after reading all of my old entries, my strength sure was good. 

I had a heck of a time finding my password for this place! Now that I have and I can check it out at work, I should be around alot.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey there 

What have you been up to?  How's the training?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2009)

eeyyyy! Malley!

long time man, how are you doing? how's your family? still lifting big weight I assume!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Its always good to talk to alot of the guys I have learned a thing or two in the past! Things are goin well. Behind on a few bills like normal, but hey who isnt! Lifts are still pretty decent I think. Bench is hovering around 355-365, squat 445, and I dont deadlift anymore. Kinda wishing sometimes I was still just a trainer and not a head trainer.....so much less responsibility.....but more money. How have you guys been?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it a coincidence that you return the day after Albert goes deep twice?


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Is it a coincidence that you return the day after Albert goes deep twice?



No, but its about damn time he does something and stops allowing Holliday to carry them!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Malley said:


> No, but its about damn time he does something and stops allowing Holliday to carry them!



Quite the pickup for the Cards.  Now all they have to do is beat out LA and Philly to get to the WS.


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

They killed the Dodgers in their series a week ago.

Here was Mondays workout:

*Standing OH Press*
185x6 (3 sets)

*Seated DB OH Press*
90'sx6 (3 sets)

*Kneeling Cable OH Press*
Dont know weight, 3x10

*Upright Rows*
125x10 (3 sets)

15 mins of up downs


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Malley said:


> They killed the Dodgers in their series a week ago.
> 
> Here was Mondays workout:
> 
> ...


 Big #'s there my Friend!!! That would DESTROY my shoulders!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2009)

Eh, you'll always be DD to me!  Anyways, sick shoulder workout there buddy, so what are you doing these days, are you still on the Crossfit bandwagon?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2009)

greetings and durka, durka, amigo!
Good to see ya back!


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

*Archie* Thank you brotha

*Stewart* I havent Crossfitted recently because I sprained my foot and I am trying to rehab it as much as possible. But just been working on strength things for the past month. I have gained like 3lbs in the past month, but strength has went up as well.

*Burner* Well buddy good to be back. I dont know alot of these new fellas here, but I am sure I will get to know them soon. How are things your way?


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

Tuesday

*Pullups*
bw+25x10 (3 sets)

*CG Row*
220x10 (3 sets)

*Independent handle Pulldowns*
200x10 (3 sets)

*Supine Rows*
bwx20 (3 sets)

*BW Curls*
10 reps (3 sets)

Wednesday

*Incline Press*
225x10
245x10
255x9
265x6

*HS Incline*
3 plates + 25lbsx6 (3 sets)

*Plyo Pushups*
10 reps (3 sets)

*Iso-Extreme Pushups*
1-72 second hold

*Tricep Pushdowns*
120x8 (4 sets)

Thought: Strength is up a bit. I sure would like to incline 275 for 10, but I dont see that happening for a while! Hopefully thats a next summer goal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2009)

Looooooooking goooooooooood !!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2009)

And let me guess.... still ain't playin any ball.


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

No ball at all. I have played like 5 games this summer. No time at all! I work 55 hours a week and with 4 kids I dont have alot of extra time. 

Just did arms today, dont even want to post it!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Malley said:


> *Burner* Well buddy good to be back. I dont know alot of these new fellas here, but I am sure I will get to know them soon. How are things your way?


...as good as one can be in a war zone... 

You gonna post up some pics??? standing mil press of 225lbs? You gotta be a monster!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Like Stewart said, you'll always be DD to me .
Welcome back buddy.  Yeah, I took a long break from IM also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Now all they have to do is beat out LA and Philly to get to the WS.


Bite your tongue .  Go Phils!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, I know that dude....


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice workouts, brother. Lets keep the pain train rolling!


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...as good as one can be in a war zone...
> 
> You gonna post up some pics??? standing mil press of 225lbs? You gotta be a monster!



I am a bit higher in bf right now than I want to be, but I recently moved and with the new house has come a bit more partying than I should be doing!


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

Heres a picture of me at a bar about a month ago. I think I got it to upload right. Of course I am the one in the yellow shirt.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah...I don't know how you live with yourself...   

Where's your new crib?  Still over on the IL side of the river?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey! new house too? Mov'n on up!
Lookn' strong, bud!
so uh....is that the wife? She...uh..have a sister? cute friends? 

Sounds like you're having some fun. enjoy your friends and family. As you just found out to what happened to a co-worker here. Gone in a blink of an eye. 
So, have fu; train hard


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2009)

Loving the beard, man! Looking thick, too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> Heres a picture of me at a bar about a month ago. I think I got it to upload right. Of course I am the one in the yellow shirt.



Looking strong


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

She is not my wife, just a good friend. It was funny that night though, she got drunk and had alot of things to say, haha.

Thanks guys, I have alot of work to do yet. I got to get this bodyfat down!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> She is not my wife, just a good friend. It was funny that night though, she got drunk and had alot of things to say, haha.
> 
> Thanks guys, I have alot of work to do yet. I got to get this bodyfat down!


Repeat after me... I am married and have a wonderful family... I am married and have a wonderful family...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Repeat after me... I am married and have a wonderful family... I am married and have a wonderful family...



Good advice


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Repeat after me... I am married and have a wonderful family... I am married and have a wonderful family...


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

Ya ya. Todays workout not to shab. I was pressed for time so didnt get much in other than a quick 25 minute workout!

*Push Press*
135x10
185x6
205x6
225x3
255x3 *PR*

*HS OH Press*
3 plates x10 (3 sets)

Superset
*Side raises with Upright Rows*
25'sx10             90x10  (3 sets)

DONE


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

That's nice work, especially in only 25 min.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> She is not my wife, just a good friend. It was funny that night though, she got drunk and had alot of things to say, haha.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Repeat after me... I am married and have a wonderful family... I am married and have a wonderful family...


 
...however...Mike-n-JD are single and could help you out...after all...everybody deserves to be happy, right?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...however...Mike-n-JD are single and could help you out...after all...everybody deserves to be happy, right?



Wait...are you hitting on Malley's friend or Malley...I'm confused...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

> Push Press
> 255x3 PR



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!   VERY nice.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2009)

Great push press, dude!


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! Those have came a real long way. I remember not long ago I was struggling with 225 for 1. I finally feel like I am getting strong. I remember when the mark for someone being a so called "strong" person was benching 300lbs. Heck I have close gripped that for 3. It just doesnt make much sense to me. I like to look at things from a fuctional standpoint. For me to be "strong" in my eyes I want to be able to pick something up and walk with it, flip 400lbs tire X amount of times, heck I even look at a standing press much like push press as functional. I think it all begins at the core.....without a strong core I wouldnt be able to push press 100lbs. 

What does strong mean to you guys?

Oh and thanks guys but ya I am happy without hooking up with her. Shes nice looking though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Strong to me is relative to your BW:

Deadlift at least BW x 2.5 x 10 reps
Push Press BW x 5 reps
Weighted Chin BW + 50 % of BW x 5 reps
Squat BW x 2 x 10 reps


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

That is strong imo as well. I can only get 2 of those. My deads are ugly and I dont think I can squat 410 for 10 reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Strong to me is relative to your BW:
> 
> Deadlift at least BW x 2.5 x 10 reps
> Push Press BW x 5 reps
> ...


 
Come on now YM, That deadlift one is especially outrageous, I mean how many 200 pound guys have you heard about deadlifting 500 pounds 10 times??  that is reserved for elite strength guys.  trap bar, different story, but regular deads?  that is elite right there.

the others I will give you they are attainable for fairly normal strong guys.  I think with some practice I could easily do the chins and push press and the squat is probably doable for good squatters, something I will never be of course.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Come on now YM, That deadlift one is especially outrageous, I mean how many 200 pound guys have you heard about deadlifting 500 pounds 10 times??  that is reserved for elite strength guys.  trap bar, different story, but regular deads?  that is elite right there.
> 
> the others I will give you they are attainable for fairly normal strong guys.  I think with some practice I could easily do the chins and push press and the squat is probably doable for good squatters, something I will never be of course.



I never said they were eazy goals.    If that was the case - EVERYONE would be considered "Strong".  

I can do the chins now, will be able to do the push presses in the next two months,  the deads would be EXTREMELY difficult - I can do 2.25 x BW for 10 reps with the trapbar now, and finally the dreaded squats....NFW (no f'ing way) at this moment.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres where I am:

Chins-There
Squat 375x10
Push Press-BWx8
Deads-No clue, but definitly not close


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Malley said:


> Heres where I am:
> 
> Chins-There
> Squat 375x10
> ...



You are STRONG    What's your  BW?


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

215 or so


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I never said they were eazy goals.  If that was the case - EVERYONE would be considered "Strong".
> 
> I can do the chins now, will be able to do the push presses in the next two months, the deads would be EXTREMELY difficult - I can do 2.25 x BW for 10 reps with the trapbar now, and finally the dreaded squats....NFW (no f'ing way) at this moment.


 
They are certainly not easy, but nothing that a lot of hard work and dedication can't accomplish. The thing is, I would say there are only a select few of us out there who have the will, dedication, and whatever else is needed to get there. I would bet probably something like only 5% of the entire population can or will achieve these goals. So if my math is correct, 250 million people out of the 5 billion on the planet will ever do any of these goals. Still a lot of people, but still 4.75 billion out there who can't do it 

Also, you have a lower bodyweight than I do, so you indirectly have an advantage. If I am carrying 30 lbs more than you, it just adds to what I have to lift. For example, I think you said you are 185 right? So you techincally only have to do BW+92.5 for 5 reps on chins to achieve your goal. I, at 215, would have to do BW+107.5 PLUS the extra 30 bodyweight pounds I have, so it becomes a lot more.

so I don't like your weight related goals, lol.  Better to just state a certain weight goal, and then get there. For instance:

deadlift 600 pounds 3 times (I think high rep deads are dangerous anyway)
squat 450 pounds 10 times
push press 225 pounds 5 times
bench press 405 pounds 5 times
chins bw+100 pounds 5 times
dips bw+180 pounds 5 times

stuff like that

EDIT: ok, I am making too much of this I know ....


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Strong to me is relative to your BW:
> 
> Deadlift at least BW x 2.5 x 10 reps
> Push Press BW x 5 reps
> ...



Around 1.3 x 10 reps with deadlift, squat is even less, no idea with push press, but 22lbs off the pullup one 

Relative to bodyweight is definitely the best way to judge though.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Around 1.3 x 10 reps with deadlift, squat is even less, no idea with push press, but 22lbs off the pullup one
> *Relative to bodyweight is definitely the best way to judge though*.


 
why do you say that?  there are  a lot of variables to consider with bodyweight though.  if 2 people had identical lean mass numbers, yet one was 8% bf and ripped and the other was 15% bf and had a weight of say 25 pounds more and they had identical strength, the lean guy would be able to claim a 2x bw squat but the not so lean guy would not.  I know it's semantics, but why does the heavier guy get shafted?  that's why I like concrete numbers, because you can have leaner less heavy people with identical strength to a heavier guy, and it might just boil down to the lean guy having a better diet, I don't know.

Yeah, I am fighting this cause I am close to 220 lbs, so I am one of the heavier guys who get shafted in this game!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> why do you say that?  there are  a lot of variables to consider with bodyweight though.  if 2 people had identical lean mass numbers, yet one was 8% bf and ripped and the other was 15% bf and had a weight of say 25 pounds more and they had identical strength, the lean guy would be able to claim a 2x bw squat but the not so lean guy would not.  I know it's semantics, but why does the heavier guy get shafted?  that's why I like concrete numbers, because you can have leaner less heavy people with identical strength to a heavier guy, and it might just boil down to the lean guy having a better diet, I don't know.
> 
> Yeah, I am fighting this cause I am close to 220 lbs, so I am one of the heavier guys who get shafted in this game!



 Maybe i like the BW method because i'm a smaller guy?

I dunno, its probably just semantics with me aswell. When i think "who is the strongest?" i think in terms of strength:mass ratio, rather than who can lift the most weight. Both obviously fall well within the word "strength" though. I guess it's the distinction between relative and absolute strength.

I look at me and a guy at the gym. He weighs 120kg, i weigh 80kg. My max deadlift is 135kg, his is 225kg. In terms of strength to weight ratio, im 1.6 and he is 1.8. These numbers aren't really that far apart, but i'm still in awe of his strength at lifting that much damned weight.

There is also a girl on my course who weighs about 55kg, and she can bench 60kg for 10, and Deadlift 80kg for reps. Those weights aren't anything to me, but the strength to weight ratio is still close to mine, so i think shes really strong in that way.

Confusing as hell


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> why do you say that?  there are  a lot of variables to consider with bodyweight though.  if 2 people had identical lean mass numbers, yet one was 8% bf and ripped and the other was 15% bf and had a weight of say 25 pounds more and they had identical strength, the lean guy would be able to claim a 2x bw squat but the not so lean guy would not.  I know it's semantics, but why does the heavier guy get shafted?  that's why I like concrete numbers, because you can have leaner less heavy people with identical strength to a heavier guy, and it might just boil down to the lean guy having a better diet, I don't know.
> 
> Yeah, I am fighting this cause I am close to 220 lbs, so I am one of the heavier guys who get shafted in this game!



You wouldn't be so heavy if you did some cardio..............

(I am laughing out loud right now because I can see the steam about to come from your ears)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

OK, let's be clear.  There is a difference between "who is strong" and "who is strongER."  

I think if you are comparing two people, then yes, you can use BW as a comparative factor.  But just to determine if you are strong?  I'd have to think there is a better way.  I like concrete numbers for that.


----------



## Double D (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe thats a question that shouldve been posted in the main training section!

Anyways:

*Pullups with bands tied to a dip belt*
BWx10 (3 sets)

*CG Rows*
220x10 (3 sets)

*Reverse grip pulldowns*
240x8 (3 sets)

*T-Bar Rows*
3 platesx15 (3 sets)

*Preacher Hammer Curls*
35'sx10 (3 sets)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

...and I would suggest that, based on number like that, you are indeed strong, sir.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> Maybe thats a question that shouldve been posted in the main training section!



What??   You don't like all these comments going on in your journal 

haha

So - are theses  "Pullups with bands tied to a dip belt" like weighted Pullups or supported Pullups?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> Maybe thats a question that shouldve been posted in the main training section!
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better....you are a hero to me sir!


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pylon* Thank you kind sir

*YM* It was tied to the dip belt for resistance. I liked it, made the last half of the pullups VERY tough.

*Burner* Thanks buddy

Today is leg day so I will be getting back to you with it soon. Foot has been jacked up for the last 6 weeks so this is the first day back. We will see how it goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

I figured it was for REsistance not ASsitance


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Talk about awesome workouts... Crazy shit going on in here


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2009)

Alright so I didnt get enough days between chest workouts but here goes:

*BB Bench*
225x10
275x10
315x6
335x3 *urg

*Incline Bench with bands*
185 (plus bands)x10 (3 sets)

DONE


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice lifts....How do you like the addition of the bands???


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2009)

looking very strong Malley. 

resistance pullups, eh? those sound interesting to say the least.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

Malley said:


> Alright so I didnt get enough days between chest workouts but here goes:
> 
> *BB Bench*
> 225x10
> ...



  Well played sir!


----------



## Double D (Aug 15, 2009)

The bands add to that lockout at the top. I wont be doing it for atleast another week. I want to give my body a week or 2 off of em. But I have a new kinda soreness when I use them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> Heres a picture of me at a bar about a month ago. I think I got it to upload right. Of course I am the one in the yellow shirt.



I've been staring at that picture for the last 30 minutes, and I can't see anyone wearing a yellow shirt.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I've been staring at that picture for the last 30 minutes, and I can't see anyone wearing a yellow shirt.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

NICE Chest w/o Malley!!! Hope ALL is well my Friend!!! You catch that game yesterday??? Great finish!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> Heres a picture of me at a bar about a month ago. I think I got it to upload right. Of course I am the one in the yellow shirt.



Where you at??? 


Nice ink by the way!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2009)

Looking good on the benching, dude! Bands are fun


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

It is a very nice picture huh? ......I actually train that girl.


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bench*
315x5
325x5
335x5

*Squat*
135x10 
*quit knee bothering me

CF WOD

*Supine Ring BW Rows*-10
*Pushups*-10
*as many rounds as possible in 15 mins.

*ROUNDS-15*


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet Bench!!!
What kind of stance do you use on your Squats??? If I go any narrower than my shoulders, my knees SCREAM!!! I have to go right at shoulder or slightly wider with my toes pointed out slightly!!! Some people just cant go narrow due to certain builds ya know?!?


----------



## Double D (Aug 19, 2009)

Very true. I normally go shoulder width apart with toes straight ahead. I need to work on my adductors, they are weak and I know thats my main problem!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice benching!!

and 

WOD!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2009)

Malley said:


> *Bench*
> 315x5
> 325x5
> 335x5


 
you suck.  that is all.


----------



## Double D (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2009)

Malley said:


> It is a very nice picture huh? ......I actually train that girl.


we would ALL like to train that girl.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2009)

Malley said:


> *Bench*
> 315x5
> 325x5
> 335x5


Strong bench buddy...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you suck.  that is all.



Ditto.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 20, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> we would ALL like to train that girl.



Train or run train?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Train or run train?



Funny........I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Train or run train?



 a little from column A and a little from column B.

this is probably where Malley comes in and tells us to screw off because it is actually his wife..

looking strong dude in the workouts and pic! which actually took me a while to figure out where this picture was...


----------



## Double D (Aug 20, 2009)

Na I think my wife looks better....

Workout for today:

*Standing OH Press*
135x10
155x5
185x3
205x1
215x1

*Seated DB OH Press*
100x5 (3 sets)

WOD

*55lbs DB swings
Run 120 Yards

Reps-10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1*

YUCK!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking strong DD!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Malley said:


> Na I think my wife looks better....
> 
> Workout for today:
> 
> ...


 
HO-LEE-SCHNIKES,  NOICE workout!

Saw this post...reminded me of this scene from Commando:

*Matrix*: Where is she, Sully? 
*Sully*: Kiss my ass! 
*Matrix*: I can't hear you! 
*Sully*: I'll say it a little louder, get fucked! 
*Matrix*: [_holds Sully upside-down over a cliff by his leg_] Listen, loyalty is very touching. But it is not the most important thing in your life right now! But what IS important is gravity! I have to remind you Sully, this is my weak arm! 
*Sully*: You can't kill me Matrix! You need me to find your daughter! 
*Matrix*: Where is she? 
*Sully*: I don't know. But Cooke knows, I'll take you to where I'm supposed to meet him! 
*Matrix*: But you won't. 
*Sully*: Why not? 
*Matrix*: [_holds the hotel key he stole from Sully that Cooke is staying at_] Because I already know. Remember, Sully, when I promised to kill you last? 
*Sully*: That's right, Matrix! You did! 
*Matrix*: I lied. 
[_Matrix releases Sully, who falls to his demise_]


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks YM....

And Burner I enjoyed that.

WOD-*LYNNE*

Bodyweight Bench Press
Pullups-No kipping (strict as possible, full extension, chest to bar, and absolutly no kipping)

*Total Reps-194*

Round 1
30-reps (215lbs)
12-reps

Round 2
28-reps (215lbs)
12-reps

Round 3
28-reps (215lbs)
11-reps

Round 4
29-reps (215lbs)
10-reps

Round 5
24-reps (215lbs)
10-reps

Chest was blown up and blisters hurt!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2009)

That is some strong pressing big fella!!!!

30 reps at 215!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

....so is 'kipping' the technical term for 'bicycling' your legs in the air to get you up? I don't kipping then either...at all....


Nice workout, sir!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> That is some strong pressing big fella!!!!
> 
> 30 reps at 215!!!!!!!



Seconding the awe at those numbers.

Great work, dude


----------



## Double D (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes Burner kipping is using your hips and legs to get over the bar. 

Thank you to everyone else to for positive encouragement. FYI-Chest not sore today.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bench*
135x6
225x6
315x3
335x3
365x3 PR
385x1 PR

WOD
Sprint 100 Yards
70lbs DB Snatches-6 per arm
12 Pullups
*5 Rounds for time

*Time-11:05*

Thoughts: Stoked about the bench! And the Crossfit was PUKEY!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2009)

I need a training partner like you


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 24, 2009)

what the hell are you benching every day now?  sheesh, maybe you're on to something


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> what the hell are you benching every day now?  sheesh, maybe you're on to something



Hey, if I could bench that much, I'd do it every day as well!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

One day I do strength work and the other day I normally do endurance. I dont do hardly any volume normally. The other day with bodyweight bench there was a ton of volume, but other than that I dont do much volume. I do bench about 2 times a week. Its worked so far. I have been trying to hit up my back twice a week if not more as well. My calories are around 4,000 so its hard to overtrain right now. Tomorrow will probably be strictly a running day.....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

Incredible w/o's my Friend!!! I envy your pullup strength, hell, ALL your strength for that matter, keep it up!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> what the hell are you benching every day now? sheesh, maybe you're on to something


I know we are kidding here, but back in the 70's there was a guy named Jim Williams, who was the first to hit a 700 lb raw bench. I read a interview with him, and he said the secret was to bench everyday, albeit at low volume.

Powerlifting With Big Jim Williams


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

Well apparently I am doing something right because my bench has went from 365 to 385 in about 2 months. When I am able to put on 20lbs on my bench its a HUGE deal for me. I have been at 365 for a long long time!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2009)

sounds like u broke that mental plateau, brotha! 
Someone once told me they did the same to get thier biceps to grow...just do one set of curls every day a couple weeks and see how that works out. He said it worked for him.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2009)

I would agree, you are doin somethin RIGHT, thats a huge jump!!! Way to push past the barrier!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Malley said:


> Well apparently I am doing something right because my bench has went from 365 to 385 in about 2 months. When I am able to put on 20lbs on my bench its a HUGE deal for me. I have been at 365 for a long long time!



Going to go for 405?  You're close!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Malley said:


> Well apparently I am doing something right because my bench has went from 365 to 385 in about 2 months. When I am able to put on 20lbs on my bench its a HUGE deal for me. I have been at 365 for a long long time!



Very impressive.  Well done!


----------



## Double D (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, but I think 405 looks like a year or so off. It took me forever to get where I am now! Besides I am getting ready to begin a cut. I am getting a little to pudgy, even for me.
*
Today ran 3 miles.*


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

Summer's almost over.  No need to keep the lean beach look.


----------



## Double D (Aug 26, 2009)

haha, its all about heart health!

WOD

Push Press 135lbs
Ring Dips
Burpees 
BW Row

*21/15/9 reps

*Time-9:54*

DONE!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2009)

Malley said:


> haha, its all about heart health!
> 
> WOD
> 
> ...



I haven't done mine today, but that doesn't look like the WOD I saw.  Is that from crossfit football?


----------



## Double D (Aug 26, 2009)

Its from 2 days ago off of CF football. And I had to modify the calorie rows in bw rows.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice work, man! 

Think im gonna start doing more circuits/complexes because the ones you post in here always look great.


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

So today was AWESOME!!!

*Flat BB Bench*
135xwarmup
225x10-warmup
315x8
365x3
405x1 PR!!!
*I am so happy with that!

*HS Row*
3 platesx10
4 platesx10
5 platesx6

*Pulldowns*
220x10
240x8
260x5

*Run-1 mile*


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2009)

Malley said:


> Thanks guys, but I think 405 looks like a year or so off.





Malley said:


> So today was AWESOME!!!
> 
> *Flat BB Bench*
> 405x1 PR!!!



Time sure flies around here.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2009)

Damn, you really are like the king of pressing, man. Good stuff


----------



## Double D (Aug 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Time sure flies around here.



Some people can dig anything up. Dude honestly I didnt think there was a chance! I dont know what the deal was, maybe it was because I ate a ton of pizza the night before.....haha.


----------



## Double D (Aug 29, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, you really are like the king of pressing, man. Good stuff



Thank you. Its honestly just been the past 3 months that all my lifts have decided to shoot up! I am going to go back to Cossfitting only soon though. Ya I will lose this strength, but I will be conditioned better. Well actually I will prolly still do strength things 2-3 times a week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

Damn buddy.  

Admit it, you will always be a closet strength freak, lol.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah I saw the bench DD, I was just ignoring you cause I'm just pissed off you did it first 

congrats anyway, heck of an accomplishment 

...now go and deadlift 520 like I did


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice job on the 405 !!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2009)

way to go!


----------



## Double D (Aug 30, 2009)

*Stewart* lol, The 520 deadlift is not going to happen anytime in the next 10 years! Well unless I try I suppose. Before I had a squat rack I used to do all of my leg stuff as deadlifts and I got up to a 385 SLDL for 3.....not to shab

Everyone else thanks a bunch for the positive comments!


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2009)

WOD

*Push Press-135lbs
Sumo Deadlift High Pull-105lbs
Db Swings-55lbs

Reps-21/15/9*

*Time-5:45*


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 31, 2009)

did I read that right? 135lbs for 21 reps? Your friggin' animal, you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Malley said:


> The 520 deadlift is not going to happen anytime in the next 10 years!



But what's that in mere mortal years?


----------



## Double D (Sep 1, 2009)

Yaya......

*CG Cable Row*
260x5 (3 sets)

WOD

*15 Pushups
Sprint 1/2 gasser (106 yards)

6 rounds for time*

*Time-2:53*

Ran another mile


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats a lot of rounds for less than three minutes!


----------



## Double D (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Gaz. Believe it or not I didnt feel to bad after that! I felt horrible after the mile run though.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2009)

AWESOME, and CONGRATS on 405!!! I knew you would hit it!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 2, 2009)

WOD

*Sprint 1/2 Gasser (106yards)
20 Sprints

Start the clock at the top of the minute. SPrint and wait till the clock gets back to the top of the minute and go again. *

Nothing to post as far as time goes, but I was breathing heavy! My cardio has gotten not so good.

Also jump roped 10 mins.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2009)

Malley said:


> WOD
> 
> *Sprint 1/2 Gasser (106yards)
> 20 Sprints
> ...



ok wait a sec here....am I reading this correctly...you sprinted basically the length of a football field 20 times in 20 minutes?  I find that humanly impossible, so maybe I am misreading what you really did??


----------



## Double D (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope, its legit. A 40 yard sprint is around 6 seconds on average. So it normally took like 20 seconds per sprint. And normally 40 seconds per rest. Torwards the end I was dogging it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> But what's that in mere mortal years?


 
 In 10 years you will still be younger then me and.... the other guy.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2009)

Malley said:


> Nope, its legit. A 40 yard sprint is around 6 seconds on average. So it normally took like 20 seconds per sprint. And normally 40 seconds per rest. Torwards the end I was dogging it.





My hats off to ya my Friend, If I'm running its because I'm late to EAT, LoL!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 3, 2009)

WOD

*strength

CG bench*
225x5
275x5
295x5
315x3

*21/15/9-reps

BW Bench (215)
Pullups
Ring Dips

8:25*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2009)

Those gassers look fun


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

*Flat Bench*
135x10
225x10
315x5
335x5
345x5

*HS Incline*
3 platesx10
4 platesx6

WOD
Run @ 7.5 Incline at a .15 distance (This is each run)
20 Burpees
5 Ring Dips
Run
15 Burpees
10 Ring Dips
Run 
10 Burpees
15 Ring Dips
Run 
5 Burpees
20 Ring Dips

*Time-14:51*

This was one of the hardest workouts I have ever done! I almost puked!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2009)

Malley said:


> WOD
> *CG bench*
> 
> 225x5
> ...


You suck


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, DD is showing off again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

Your bench #'s are awesome!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks alot guys.

Strength

*L-Pullups*
BW-3 sets of 10

*HS Row*
3 platesx12
3 plates+25lbs platex12 (2 sets)

WOD
1rst minute 1 pullup
Top of second minute 2 pullups
Top of third minute 3 pullups
*and so on.
*Got-13 Rounds*
*Ripped my hand

2nd part of it:
*Supine BW Rows*
Same as Pullups
*18 Rounds*

This was much tougher than I thought it was going to be. My best on the pullups was 18 rounds some 15lbs ago. Oh well pullups arent made for heavier fellas!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent #'s in here my Friend, your CG Benches are insane!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is the running getting any better?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> WOD
> Run @ 7.5 Incline at a .15 distance (This is each run)
> 20 Burpees
> 5 Ring Dips
> ...



Dude, this is sick. Absolutely sick.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2009)

Running is getting alot better.

*Push Press*
135x5
185x5
225x3
245x3
275x1

*Run-2 miles*


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

Noice Press my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

jeeezuz....D....you can mil press...more than a lot of people can squat!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

He is military pressing exactly what my new squat 1rm (as of yesterday) is.

Good job you bastard.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2009)

Well guys not technically. I am push pressing, which is using my legs. Its an explosive lift. I will tell you this, on the way down it kills my wrists!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

Push Press or not, i couldn't even hold that weight up there!

Wrists are always the weak point in that lift though, damn kills. Your Mil. Press must be 200+ though, surely? *searches journal*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2009)

Malley said:


> Well guys not technically. I am push pressing, which is using my legs. Its an explosive lift. I will tell you this, on the way down it kills my wrists!!!


either way, pal...my fat-ass isn't pushing up too much more than 135-155-ish...for ONE


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

Just being able to hold more than your BW overhead is an impressive feat.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2009)

My 1 rm on standing oh is about 215-225.

*CGBP*
225x5
275x5
300x3
315x3
335x1 (wrists still hurt from yesterday!)

WOD
Squat Thrusters-50lbs DB's
DB Swing-75lbs DB
Pullups
Reps-15/10/5

*Time-7:25*

Cardio didnt have much to do with this one, more of a shoulder burn! I know I know shoulders 2 days in a row, but for some reason my body responds well to this!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 11, 2009)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUS, thats some INSANE pushing strength!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> My 1 rm on standing oh is about 215-225.
> 
> *CGBP*
> 225x5
> ...


Sheesh! That's more than I can currently bench, He-Man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy crap Malley!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Sheesh! That's more than I can currently bench, He-Man!



You feeling weak?  That's more than I currently _squat_.


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

Strength

*Incline*
225x5
255x5
265x5
275x5
295x4 URG!

WOD

*As many rounds in 12 minutes as possible*
5 reps-185lbs anyway OH Possible
7 reps-Pushups
9 reps-Hyperextensions

*Rounds-9*

Thoughts: 
Incline was right where I expected.
Those OH's on the WOD were ridiculous!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

With all these cardio-type exercises you're doing, are you seeing any fat loss?


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> With all these cardio-type exercises you're doing, are you seeing any fat loss?



When I do workouts like this I eat MORE. If I dont I lose weight easy, not to mention strength. I love doing strength followed by the workout of the day.  Makes for good workouts. If I do bodybuilding I get really bored.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2009)

hey biggins!
dam! I get fired up reading this journal...


----------



## Double D (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you Burner.

Strength

*Squat*
225x5
275x5
315x1-Sharp pain so I stopped. I warmed up 15 minutes prior with a walk and light jog, but wow it hurt. No pop or anything or any lingering pain, but I knew I should stop.

WOD

5 Pullups
7 Pushups
100 Yard run

*As many rounds in 15 minutes possible.

*16 Rounds*

Almost puked 3 times! Kinda bummed about the knee, but same old shit with that knee.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

That sucks about the knee, is that what popped??? What kind of stance do you use???


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

Your knee problem didn't seem to negatively affect the running.


----------



## Double D (Sep 17, 2009)

It didnt pop just a sharp pain. It didnt bother me afterwards.


Strength

*Bench*
225x3
275x3
315x3
335x3
365x3
375x3
*Just finding my 3rm

*Pullups*
BW+50x3
BW+60x3
BW+70x3
BW+80x3
BW+90x3
*Again 3rm


WOD

155lbs jerk-3 reps
pullups-6 reps
pushups-9 reps
7 Rounds for time

*
Time-4:13*

*Ran 2 miles*

Had some extra time today so I did a bit more than normal. I did real well with that WOD. Kinda impressed myself!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> *Incline*
> 225x5
> 255x5
> 265x5
> ...


You have always given me kudos on my inclines... I bow to the master.  Awesome strength man.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2009)

...and is that touching the bar to yoru chest?
I have a hard time touching bar to chest on inclines. It stresses on my delts? I go to below my chin...but feel like I'm robbing myself of that last 3"...


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2009)

I go about 1 inch from my chest. I dont ever go to my chest because I dont want to bounce it. I have a tendency to do that now and then so I have stopped. I get well below 90 degrees. I actually have real bad shoulders so I should prolly just go to 90, but I'm not going to be that guy at the gym.....lol


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2009)

So I got talked into working out today. I was going to take today off, but it beats just sitting here in the club watching the time pass.

*Push Press*
135x5-Worked on moving the bar as fast as possible
165x5-Bar Speed Again
185x5-Bar Speed
205x5
225x5
245x5

*CGBP*
135x10
225x12
275x8

*CG Row*
220x10 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2009)

> Push Press
> 135x5-Worked on moving the bar as fast as possible
> 165x5-Bar Speed Again
> 185x5-Bar Speed



Show off!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

Faster than a speeding Pontiac!
Stronger than a locomotive!
Look! in the gym! It's a bird! it's a plane! its.....Super Malley!


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Honestly I need to do something with my diet. Right now I have just been eating everything. I need to regulate this shit. I am thinking about doing a bb'ing show next spring, but I dont know. Right now one of my biggest concerns is trying to get my abs back while maintaining as much strength as possible.


----------



## Double D (Sep 21, 2009)

WOD

50lbs. Db Thurusters-10 reps
Sprint 50 Yards
Rest 30 seconds
Push Jerk 155lbs-15 reps
Sprint 50 Yards
Rest 30 seconds
Db Swings w/ 70lbs-20 reps
Sprint 50 Yards
Rest 30 seconds
Plate Slams 45lbs-25 reps
Sprint 50 Yards
FOR TIME:


*Time-4:52*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2009)

Only  a 5 minutes workout?? Where's the rest of it 

haha

Looks tough.


----------



## Double D (Sep 22, 2009)

Give it a try......


----------



## Double D (Sep 22, 2009)

WOD

21 pushups
Tire flip and Tire jump complex
15 Pushups
Tire flip and Tire jump complex
9 Pushups
Tire flip and Tire jump complex
*A Tire flip and Tire jump complex is the following:
Flip a 350lbs tire 1 time, then jump on it 5 times (tire is 34 inches high). Repeat this 5 times and thats one complex. 

For time

*Time-10:15*

Back/Calves/Quads/Hams/Biceps-SOAR!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Dayum, tire flipping is hard enough just training singles. Damn fine job, Malley 

No wonder everything was so sore!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2009)

Strength
*
Bench*
225x3
315x3
335x3
345x4
*stopped early

WOD

30 sledge Hammer Swings (10lbs Sledge)
10 45lbs plate slams
70lbs farmer walk-50 yards
20 Sledge Hammer Swings (10lbs Sledge)
20 45lbs plate slams
70lbs farmer walk-50 yards
10 Sledge Hammer Swings (10lbs Sledge)
30 45lbs plate Slams
70lbs Farmer Walk-50 Yards

For time

*Time-8:14*

That was alot of fun. Of course the Sledge Swings were hitting the tire.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you bring your own tire or does the gym have one?


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2009)

I called down to a used tire place. They had a tire they said they would give me. So we ran down there and threw it in the back of my truck. We leave it out back of the club and chain it up there. Sledge hammer stays in my truck bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2009)

when u do the sledge hammers, do you use the same hand position (right over left) or do you alternate?
Where do you get your ideas from? I'ev looked at crossfit a little. Mainly out door stuff. Gettin' cold. 
I like the idea of what I call: useful muscle. 
I remember the last night I worked as a bouncer. I had to drag some dude I choked out unconcious about 200 feet from club to outside curb. he didn't weigh much...maybe 180-190....but dragging him backward like that wore me out. Didn't like that feeling.

heh...not that I've been doing my horizontal and vertical planes movements...i don't really like the 1 BP per day scheme now...


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2009)

Say if I am suppose to do 20, I do 10 on one side then 10 on the other. Working out like this has gotten me not only strong, but I can actually move without getting out of breath!. And I am to the point of where I get SOOO bored bodybuilding.

WOD

3 tire flips
6 70lbs DB Swings
9 Tire Jumps
12 Pullups

*Max rounds in 20 minutes.

*Rounds-6*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work Mr. Crossfit


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2009)

Fantastic workouts in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2009)

WOD

*Rack Jerk-135lbs.-9 reps
20 Yard Bear Crawls
45lbs plate slams-7 reps

5 Rounds for time

TIME-12:16*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

They do sound kind of...fun.
Is it awkward to swing the sledge with your non-dominant hand?


----------



## Double D (Oct 1, 2009)

Ya definitly awkward. Its really not the hardest part.

WOD

*BW Squat
BW Bench
BW Row
55lbs DB Swing

All for 15 reps

5 Rounds for time*

TIME-20:01


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2009)

WOD
1/4 mile
135lbs hang clean 8 reps
*4 rounds for time
*TIME-8:55*

*Farmer Walks*
100 steps-for 10 rounds
*If I dropped it that would constitute 10 burpees.

*1 drop. Rest was 45 seconds each time.*

*Jumprope*
10-1min rounds

Stretch-Emphasis on Quads, Hams, Calves, Chest, and Traps. (not like theres much left)


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Solid routine, you noticing any fat loss with this routine??? Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm curious too....What are the results of this new type of workout?....Fat loss?  Strength loss?  Size up or down ?


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2009)

BF has dropped a few percentages without changing diet. Actually been eating more. 

Strength

*BB Bench*
315x5
335x5 (2 sets)
*Feeling weak

WOD

*OH Press-135-3 reps
Pullups-5 reps
60lbs heavy bag flips-10 reps

*as many rounds in 20 mins possible

11 rounds*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2009)

> BB Bench
> 315x5
> 335x5 (2 sets)
> *Feeling weak


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you taking any rest days?  If so - how many ?  When?


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2009)

I rest on the weekends. Its so fun though, I have a good time. Kinda cool story, I let this trainer go about 6 months ago. Well yesterday he brings in a watch and a heart monitor. He flat out gives it to me. This thing is a 150 dollar item. I am not sure why he would give me anything.....kinda wierd. Either way I got this awesome gift for free! I will be writting what my heart rate got to in my journal now!

WOD

*185lbs-OH Anyway Possible-3 reps
6 Pullups-chest to bar
12 box jumps

*6 rounds for time

Time-6:42*

2nd WOD-ya I was energetic, plus the first one was only 7 mins.

*10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1-55lbs DB swings
Sprint 100 yards*
So you would do 10 swings then sprints, then 9 swings then sprints, etc.....

*Time-7:45*

One the first WOD my heart rate got up to 173. Then on the second one my heart rate got up to a 186! Considering 193 is my max HR thats bad ass!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice WODs


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2009)

WOD

*Complete as many rounds in 15 minutes possible

185-get it overhead anyway possible-5 reps
10 pushups
15 supine rows

Rounds-9*


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2009)

WOD

*Bench Press-225
Ring Dips

Reps-21,15,9

For time

Time-13:45*

WOD #2

*Run 400 meters
50 Squats

4 Rounds for time

Time-11:15*

STRETCH!


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2009)

WOD

**8 reps on everything

135-OH Press
Ring Pullups
45lbs plate hyperextensions
Box Jumps
*5 Rounds for time

Time-7:45*

*Sprints*
10 minutes worth @ about 14.0 on treadmill

*Jumprope*
5 minutes

Stretch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the workouts !!  

Did you go for 5 minutes straight on the Jumprope?


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes and it got pretty tough. I have been wearing a heart rate monitor for my workouts and I can tell when my heart rate gets around 170-180!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2009)

I tried the WOD today....I did 10 rounds instead of 15 since my shoulder was bothering me.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Some serious workouts in here my Friend!!!


----------

